# GMAIL sign up?



## sportman18

I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?

*******************************************************

This thread has been closed.

Please continue requests or replies for Gmail to this thread:

*GMAIL sign up? (#2)*
http://forums.techguy.org/t393732.html

*******************************************************


----------



## Squashman

Gmail is still in Beta testing. The only way to get an account is by invitation only. I think a few of the members over at another forum I visit have some invites to give out.
http://www.littleblackdog.com/viewtopic.php?t=25533&start=60


----------



## js73

Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


----------



## thomingz

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


my name was thomas..my mail was at [email protected]
plz anyone gimme the gmail permission..^^ ,thx


----------



## mitch04

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Hey dude could u please invitate me. my email is mitch [email protected] account name Mitchell

Thank you so much


----------



## mitch04

it is [email protected]
thanks


----------



## 700mb80min

thanks , [email protected] just got a g-mail account ...and so did you  at [email protected] . :up:


----------



## mini_killa

Hey my name is Hassan and my e-mail is [email protected]  and plz send me a g-mail


----------



## MitchKPB

Hey, my name is Mitch, [email protected], can i get gmail permission please,

thanks.


----------



## Shmonkey

And what are you getting out of it?


----------



## polosportino

hey 700mb80min can u hook be up wit a gmail account to buddy??
my emails [email protected]


----------



## brindle

The spam threds can't be far behind....PM doesn't mean Post Mail addy here.


----------



## sltoni

hi My name is Toni and my email is [email protected] ... If you could send me an invite I would love you forever ... thanks


----------



## Shmonkey

Post your email address here and theres a good chance a bot will pick it up and youll start getting spam, sent you an invite anyway tony


----------



## ratsalad

I'd appreciate a gmail account.

Thanks,
RS
[email protected]


----------



## Squashman

Glad you are all posting your Email addresses in this thread.


----------



## 700mb80min

and all with one (1) post .........anyways , i have depleted all my invites so give up with the "pm`s" ..........


----------



## js73

They seem to have enrolled with the primary purpose of getting gmail (for most of them this is their first posting), and may not know that pm is for private message. I do have a few invitations left, but they are for somewhat more regular visitors to the forums.


----------



## M_Eccentric

Hi everyone, I have 5 gmail invites I would like to give
my tech buddies. Because of a past invite, I got alot
of spam, so if you post your name and email address here, 
I will send the first 5 invites out to you.

M


----------



## ticzon

Can someone send me an invite?

[email protected]

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## korny666

hey, could someone plz send me an invite
[email protected]


----------



## thebig

Can someone send an invitation to [email protected] ?

Oh well, it seems I cannot PM anyone. 

Thanks,
Lauro


----------



## m_krusher

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


My name is Mike and my email address is [email protected]. If you could send me an invitation for GMAIL that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## m_krusher

M_Eccentric said:


> Hi everyone, I have 5 gmail invites I would like to give
> my tech buddies. Because of a past invite, I got alot
> of spam, so if you post your name and email address here,
> I will send the first 5 invites out to you.
> 
> M


My name is Mike and my email address is [email protected]


----------



## artyz2z

Hi, i wouldn't mind a G-Mail account, please if someone can invite me send the invite to [email protected] Thanks a lot!


----------



## dadddylove

I could really use a gmail invite. thank you thank you thank you

[email protected]


----------



## Wdang

Hi all,

Any guy still have a GMAIL invitation left?
My email is [email protected].

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Candy~

Just a word of advice for those with hotmail address, a GMail invitation sent to hotmail will be rejected. Guess hotmail just doesn't want to play nice with GMail


----------



## Aurrius

If there is any invites left, i would like one.
[email protected]

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## ~Candy~

Aurrius said:


> If there is any invites left, i would like one.
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aaron





AcaCandy said:


> Just a word of advice for those with hotmail address, a GMail invitation sent to hotmail will be rejected. Guess hotmail just doesn't want to play nice with GMail


Good grief, did you even read what I posted?


----------



## Aurrius

No i didnt read that. I am lazy.

Ahwell.. thanks anyway


----------



## privatefin

I am desperately seeking a gmail invite. If anyone can help, please let me know. Thank you so much in advance.        

please send to *rmerhi*_at_*bellsouth*_dot_*net*


----------



## runie80

send me privte message i have 5 g mail invitations 

first come first served


----------



## Wdang

Hi Runie,

May I have one invite?

It seem that I could not send the private message, I dont know why.

Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## moebius

how can people post email addresses here! or even PM them! you guys are trusting strangers... God knows whats gonna happen to your email addresses. and now, the spamcrawlers are going to be homing in...

but...

for a GMail Invite, anyhing: use the send email link in my profile. or if you cant do it that-a-way [how am i supposed to know how GMail Invites are sent], send one to pirzadas[B]at[/B]emirates[B]dot[/B]net[B]dot[/B]ae


----------



## runie80

2 more invitations leftttttttttttttt


----------



## moebius

hey haroon mazhar, you a pakistani! like me bro! thats cool. my respects and salam


----------



## moebius

oh this guys for real. no bluff. real gmail invites here. kudos to runie. bytheway can you send one to my friend too? just keep one in reserve. for a pakistani friend.


----------



## moebius

my friends email address is [email protected] and he wants one too.


----------



## DrewGBowman

5 Gmail Invites Available. E mail: DD.Webmaster at gmail.com on the 27 October 2004. First come, first serve on this date only.

Kudos, Drew Bowman


----------



## moebius

somebody sticky this thread. its a valuable resource


----------



## DmbTurley

Would love a GMAIL invite as well if anyone has any left! Thanks so much! *[email protected]*


----------



## nidarcha

sportman18 said:


> I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?


----------



## zaru

Hey, my name is Montri, [email protected] or [email protected], can i get gmail permission please,

Thanks a lot. :up: :up:


----------



## vivek386

sportman18 said:


> I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?


Unquote

I also I want to sign up the email account in Gmail. if u get it please give me amail at [email protected]


----------



## AvvY

lol, i hate to be a pest, but i too would like an invite if any are left/available. umm... because of what acacandy said about the hotmail accounts, if anyone could send an invite to [email protected]? much appreciated.


----------



## xsvcdx

hi, i was just wondering if anyone had any gmail invites left..if so, please reach me at [email protected] tia!


----------



## prabhudr

Thanks to xgerryx, i have 3 invitations left, please PM me and NOT post ur email addresses here. ur first name, last name and an existing e-mail id is all i need.First 3 first served!!!!!!


----------



## opaterlenko

[email protected]

orlando portillo velasquez

plis !!


----------



## js73

How come some people do not read the previous messages, when it has been repeatedly stated not to post e-mail addresses? Or that they should send a pesonal message for an invitation? lol


----------



## owenj

Any other available GMAIL invitations to spare?
Would greatly appreciate!!


----------



## dugq

Anybody got an invite for m, my email address is

[email protected]


----------



## raikhi

I got one. Send me a personal invite. The first invite gets it.

R


----------



## Yacoob

Please can someone email me an invitation for gmail.

My name is Yacoob and my email is [email protected]


----------



## wise1

An invite would be very much appreciated! My name is Kirk Wise and my email is

kirk [at] kirkwise.name


----------



## benbejammin

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 I'm Ben Briggs, and my e-mail is [email protected] thanx


----------



## xsvcdx

may i have a gmail invite please?


----------



## web_surfer

Hey my name is Kenya Montgomery and my email is [email protected] Can I get an invite to Gmail sign up?


----------



## lilkim9221

M_Eccentric said:


> Hi everyone, I have 5 gmail invites I would like to give
> my tech buddies. Because of a past invite, I got alot
> of spam, so if you post your name and email address here,
> I will send the first 5 invites out to you.
> 
> M


 i would like on [email protected]


----------



## sallam

hi

any invitations left please?

thanks in advance!


----------



## elementfx

I was wondering who I could PM for a GMail account?

Thanx.


----------



## mailman74

Hi. If anyone could send me gmail invite, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## santapants44

if anyone at all could perhaps send me a gmail invitation, then i will be your slave forever! (i pick cotton fast)


----------



## Poseidon010

Can I please please please with a cherry on top be invited for a Gmail account? My name is Poseidon010 and my email is [email protected]


----------



## tj416

Is there anyone with a Gmail Invite. I really want one. Please Pm me if anybody has one...Thanx in advance!


----------



## Zadrac

Hello Guys 

I feel like the last one to be in the Ice Cream Line. Still doesn't hurt to ask. Any invitations available here?

Pls let me know if it is still possible.

Thanks


Zad


----------



## EdmundWang

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lann

Hi folks, I hope there's some ice cream stuck on the scooper. 

Sign me up for G-mail please. Tony Lann ([email protected])


----------



## Hoops67

My mum always said i was a follower!

[email protected]


----------



## Billli

need one bad     

any one has g-mail invitation? send to [email protected] thankx alot!


----------



## Billli

thankx


----------



## ~Candy~

Just a word to the wise here. Not a slam or anything like that, but I do have gmail invites, but when I see a first time poster looking for one, I am very hesitant to even pay attention.


----------



## Zadrac

An extra PS. I've been "slamed" by far uglier people. jeje Sorry couldn't resist. Keep on smiling.

Zad


----------



## ~Candy~

Billli said:


> need one bad
> 
> any one has g-mail invitation? send to [email protected] thankx alot!


I'll post this again, for anyone who missed it before. GMail invites WILL NOT go to a hotmail address. I don't know why. It's not my fault. It JUST WON'T WORK.

And Dude, the next time you private message someone, use some proper English


----------



## ~Candy~

Zadrac said:


> An extra PS. I've been "slamed" by far uglier people. jeje Sorry couldn't resist. Keep on smiling.
> 
> Zad


You have a gmail invite on the way


----------



## tj416

Hotmail blocks gmail invites. Check this site out for more details http://news.zdnet.co.uk/internet/0,39020369,39157755,00.htm


----------



## ~Candy~

Thank you tj416


----------



## tj416

Your Welcome!!


----------



## dlowell

tj416

So that is why your invite is getting killed tomorrow?

thorin


----------



## Billli

anyone has g-mail? i need one bad if u do plz send to [email protected], or [email protected] or [email protected] thankx bill li


----------



## stomic_50

can someone invite me to gmail too???

my e-mails: [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

thanx!


----------



## underdawg

Hey JS73,

Can you provide me with a gmail invite? My name is Alex Moya and my email address is [email protected]. Thanks.

Peace,
Alex


----------



## gazsus

underdawg said:


> Hey JS73,
> 
> Can you provide me with a gmail invite? My name is Alex Moya and my email address is [email protected]. Thanks.
> 
> Peace,
> Alex


Done. Enjoy.


----------



## underdawg

I received a gmail invite link and proceeded to create a new account. Unfortunately, my idiot work mate delted my account by accident. Can someone please send me another invite?...help! I would greatly appreciate it and i promise you that my work buddy will not be any where near when I set up my account. Thanks a bunch!

Alex


----------



## tj416

underdawg said:


> I received a gmail invite link and proceeded to create a new account. Unfortunately, my idiot work mate delted my account by accident. Can someone please send me another invite?...help! I would greatly appreciate it and i promise you that my work buddy will not be any where near when I set up my account. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Alex


Sent :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Huh? You can't delete an account by accident. Either you responded to it and got an email address or you didn't 

Nice try to get the second one.


----------



## spy177

hey dude ,
i wanna have a gmail A/c plz can ya make it available for me only once !!!!


----------



## OZ5150

Hello everyone! This is my first post. But I just had a quick question.

I'm interested in getting one of those Gmail accounts, but I have to be invited as you all know. Well I was just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to spare an invitation for me. My name is Anthony Morro and my email address is: [email protected]. I know! pretty original. 

Thank you,
Anthony


----------



## stomic_50

anyone?

please send me Gmail invitation to [email protected] or [email protected]
i need one badly!

thank you


----------



## apple04

Hi! I'm Mel and my email is [email protected]. Can anyone please send me an invitation for g-mail? Thanks a lot...


----------



## Aaron20832

Could I please have a gmail acount invite too? THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCED!

-Aaron Rodriguez
[email protected]


----------



## cmburns27

not to sound completely stupid, but what is Gmail & why does everyone want it so badly?


----------



## tj416

For details about gmail visit http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/about.html


----------



## ~Candy~

cmburns27 said:


> not to sound completely stupid, but what is Gmail & why does everyone want it so badly?


It's kinda like driving a Pinto, but drooling when you see that Corvette pass you by


----------



## tj416

Well said AcaCandy


----------



## sekirt

Didn't realize you were old enough to know about Pintos!  

I've had both...Vettes is definitely more fun  

sekirt


----------



## jrock183

Would anyone still have a gmail invite? I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~

sekirt said:


> Didn't realize you were old enough to know about Pintos!
> 
> I've had both...Vettes is definitely more fun
> 
> sekirt


Oops  Only have heard about them blowing up


----------



## benbejammin

I have five gmail invites email me at [email protected] if you want one I'm only taking first five so I'll post again once They're gone. Thanks, Ben


----------



## JimDeveraux

If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to get on gmail. My email is [email protected]

I'm really sick of mail.com right now. After not being able to get into my inbox for 4 days in a row, (always getting "site closed due to maintenance") I then got in, only to see that my inbox was just 1 message! It was an email from the mail.com team that said something like,

"Sorry you've been having problems. It's not what it looks like. We haven't really lost years of your personal email. You should be ok in a few days."

Well thanks a lot guys. And what am I supposed to do until then? Mail.com sux. Please send me invite don't keep me suffering...


----------



## leonheart

My name was syamim..my mail was at [email protected]
plz anyone gimme the gmail permission.. ,thx


----------



## jrock183

I know what you mean. I have a mail.com account also and I just logged in and it says i'm using 16% of space yet all my messages are completely gone. I can't stand mail.com anymore!!!


----------



## stani22

Hi

Can anyone please send me an invitation for g-mail? 
My email is [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## mewt518

Hi! new guy here!  can anyone send a gmail invite pls.. here's my email [email protected] thank yo.


----------



## Tarja

Hey people could someone pls send me one?
Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My name is Nives and mail adress is [email protected]


----------



## powder1122

Can some please send me an invite? It would be very much appreciated! My name is Michael and my address is [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## dugq

Hi, 

I have six invites, please PM me with your full name and email address.


----------



## goldenman_7

i would appreciate a gmail invite if anyone has one?
My name is Ramsay and my email is [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy

I have 5 invites. 
Instant Message me your e-mail address and I'll send you one.


----------



## tj416

I've got 3 invites. The first 3 to PM me with their email address will get a gmail invite. Do not send me hotmail email addresses as hotmail blocks gmail invites.


----------



## dugq

dugq said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have six invites, please PM me with your full name and email address.


All gone now


----------



## tj416

I still have 3. Anyone?


----------



## rimzan

hi,

pls send me gmail ivtaion pls

[email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## benbejammin

Sorry if you didn't get an invite I got about 20 emails last time i checked so im out of invites. sorry.


----------



## tj416

rimzan said:


> hi,
> 
> pls send me gmail ivtaion pls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks in advance


Sent. :up:


----------



## Been Told

Just a quick message, if you have Hotmail, they will do some things to stop you signing up with Gmail. I.e. they will put your invite into the Junkmail folder and so on. So when you're requesting an invite, you'd be best off using another service, not Hotmail.


----------



## hawaz

i would like to get a gmail account so please invite me


----------



## Flaminpeanut

tj416 said:


> I still have 3. Anyone?


Could you send me one please? Email is [email protected]

ty in advance.


----------



## tj416

Still have 2 invites. PM me to get 'em.


----------



## fahmi888

i'm fahmi from [email protected]


----------



## chaoshydra

can you invite me for gmail? my email: [email protected] .Thanks!


----------



## tj416

I don't have anymore invitations.


----------



## sharjeelmn

I want Gmail a/c pls send me the link to [email protected].


----------



## jeffsimmo85

id be sooo greatful if anyone would be able to spare a Gmail account
[email protected] :up:


----------



## slammees

In the spirit of the holiday season, brother can you pls spare a gmail invite? We'd like to test out some features using gmail. 
Thanks. My email:
[email protected]

Thanks very much.

Mike


----------



## wildbilld

Hello everyone. If there is anyone that still can. Can someone please send me an invite for the gmail service. I have heard alot about it and am anxious to give it a shot. I love to mess around with computer stuff. So if anyone can please send me an invite that would be great.

My name is Bill Dolan email is [email protected]


----------



## Dogman

I dont think showing E mail addresses here is a great idea. If you want tons of junk, just make a bid or two on E bay, and thats without openly showing your address. HO Hum.


----------



## Dogman

PS G mail would be nice, but I darent put open addresses on here!


----------



## rfrancis

Hi everyone my name is Francis..Can someone with a kind heart to send me an invitation to have an gmail acount..thanks and more [email protected]


----------



## raikhi

I have two left, IM me. Do NOT leave your email addresses in the open here. You are easy prey....

R


----------



## leonheart

can i get Gmail account here...??plz


----------



## modi_Feda

hi my name is mahmoud and my e-mail is [email protected]
plz send me invetation to Gmail
thanx


----------



## tj416

I've got 3 invites left. PM me if you want one.


----------



## mask

Hello My name is George from Greece and my email is [email protected] .
pleaseeee send an invitation for gmail signup!
thnx ,George.


----------



## Dogman

Hi tj416. I wanted to send you a PM about Gmail, but was told I had to change my "profile" to allow it. Tried to, but its not working. The buttons above and below work today, but not "change profile"---Ill try another time, unless anyone has an idea! cherio.


----------



## tj416

I think you disabled Private Messaging. Go to User CP, on the left click on Edit Options. Scroll down till you see Private Messaging and tick all 3 boxes under Private Messaging. I have saved that invite link for you and as soon as you enable your PM, I shall send it to you.


----------



## shirleysun

Hi everyone!  
If someone still has gmail invite, I'll appreciate it very much if he or she can email it to me! Cos my friend sent me one and I have been using it, and it's great! Very easy to send attachments. Not like yahoo which takes up so much time. So my sister wants one too. I intend to give it to her as a Christmas pressie... (of cos with chocolates too n maybe something else if I have extra money then). Please email to me at [email protected]
Merry Christmas! Hohoho.


----------



## AvvY

I have 10 gmail invites. if you want one send me a PM with your first and last names and your email address. I will not send invites to people who post their details in this forum thread. thanx

Please DO NOT send me emails with ur request for Gmail accounts as i will just delete them, as i have done in the case of one user who sent me two emails without the needed infomation. thank you.


----------



## ManBehindGod

i want gmail, can anybody here invite me? or pm me.

or send the invite to
[email protected]


----------



## AvvY

ManBehindGod - id welcome u to TSG
but u need to get a clue. read what others say... did u just sign up to get an gmail account?


----------



## ManBehindGod

bigavvystyle - yep, i sign up b`coz i want to get a gmail account


----------



## Ratboy

ManBehindGod,

I sent you one.


----------



## ManBehindGod

Ratboy,

tnx! but ryt now i don`t see any mail coming from u


----------



## envirosw

Ratboy said:


> ManBehindGod,
> 
> I sent you one.


Ratboy...

If you have any invites left, I'd appreciate receiving one. I tried PMing you and bigavvystyle, but was unable to do so.

Thanks in advance!

...envirosw


----------



## Ratboy

envirosw,

I just sent you a PM. Reply to it and I'll send you one.


----------



## ManBehindGod

Ratboy,
how can i know if i can send invites?


----------



## ManBehindGod

How can i know if i have invites to send to my friends?


----------



## Ratboy

You'll see a link at the bottom left indicating you have invitations to give out.


----------



## tj416

envirosw, look at Post #136 on how to enable private messaging. Then, pm me with your email address and I'll send you one.


----------



## AvvY

i will not send invites to ppl who have just signed up to TSG just for gmail accounts. i will only send invites to users with a minimum of 10 TSG posts. thanx


----------



## envirosw

tj416 said:


> envirosw, look at Post #136 on how to enable private messaging. Then, pm me with your email address and I'll send you one.


tj416...

Just did a test - turns out that a user has to have two active posts in order to use private messaging. That explains why, after I posted a second message to Ratboy, I was able to access PM. However, when I deleted that post, I was once again unable to access PM.

After I posted a third message (bringing my count once again up to 2) I was once again able to access private messaging. Deleted it (to confirm my suspicions), no more PM.

Thanks for the offer for the invitation, but I was finally able to get through to Ratboy via PM and am now all set.

...envirosw


----------



## tj416

I have 2 invites left. If you want one PM me with your email address. I'll only send you an invite, if you have 10 posts or more than 10.


----------



## funkyguy

Edited out, read the forum rules please about illegal activities.


----------



## ~Candy~

tj416 said:


> envirosw, look at Post #136 on how to enable private messaging. Then, pm me with your email address and I'll send you one.


You guys need to know that new users CAN NOT use private messaging right away.


----------



## betterpc

I have 14 Gmail invites to give away. If you need one, e-mail me better.pc[AT]gmail.com


----------



## rev_ray

betterpc said:


> I have 14 Gmail invites to give away. If you need one, e-mail me better.pc[AT]gmail.com


 Hello and a Merry Christmas from Alabama!!! Could you please send me a invite? I think
I would like to try this gmail.
Thanks
rev_ray


----------



## tj416

Thanks AcaCandy, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Ranjha

Would anyone be able to send me an invite for Gmail account .. Thanks


----------



## Ratboy

Ranjha,

Done.


----------



## tj416

3 invites left. PM me if you want one.


----------



## werntp

Hi,
I'm werntp
I just want to ask some kind hearted soul out there to invite me for a Gmail account.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## chandangc

Hi! I am Chandan and my email is [email protected]se send me an invitation. I shall be thankful to you.


----------



## tj416

chandangc said:


> Hi! I am Chandan and my email is [email protected]Please send me an invitation. I shall be thankful to you.


Chandangc,
I sent your invite to [email protected]. Enjoy!!


----------



## rrn

Can someone please send me an invite .My id is [email protected]


----------



## regozcan

I would be very very grateful if anyone could set me up with a Gmail account. I have been on Gmail's waiting list for ages but have not heard anything from them.

Please, pretty please, etc   

Many thanks in advance!

My name is Reg. My email address is: [deleted email address]


----------



## regozcan

Oops  , I just read that Gmail invites cannot be sent to hotmail addresses (apparently Microsoft trying to be clever).

Could anyone that has a spare invite therefore please send it to: [deleted email address]

Many thanks   
Reg


----------



## tj416

regozcan said:


> I would be very very grateful if anyone could set me up with a Gmail account. I have been on Gmail's waiting list for ages but have not heard anything from them.
> 
> Please, pretty please, etc
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> My name is Reg. My email address is: regozcan(at)hotmail(dot)com


Done


----------



## tino2004

My name is tino. My e mail is [email protected], Could you plese ivite me.

THANKS


----------



## tino2004

My name is tino. My e mail is [email protected], Could you plese invite me.

THANKS


----------



## AvvY

there is no need to post your request twice. and u will not be getting an invite from me


----------



## theonlynothi

hey man, i'm sure you're getting annoyed, but if it's not toooooo much trouble, you think you could extend an invitation my way?

i've been interested in trying it out for a while 

email is: tornnchild[at]hotmail[dot]com

 thanks :up:


----------



## raidenfx

Can some please send me an invite? It would be very much appreciated! My name is Martin and my address is [email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nunezo

Please send me a Gmail invitiation. My name is Omar and email address is [email protected]


----------



## Conrad747

wow. don't send an invite my way please. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/04/03/google_mail_is_evil_privacy/


----------



## ~Candy~

theonlynothi said:


> hey man, i'm sure you're getting annoyed, but if it's not toooooo much trouble, you think you could extend an invitation my way?
> 
> i've been interested in trying it out for a while
> 
> email is: tornnchild[at]hotmail[dot]com
> 
> thanks :up:


Hotmail accounts REJECT Google invites........

.....for about the 5th time in this thread......but who's counting.


----------



## dugq

I have three invites, please PM me with email address, and fullname


----------



## alextide32

please send me an invite please!

Name:
Alex Lester

Email:
alextide32[at]bluebottle[dot]com


----------



## botasteam

hi could anyone send me an invitation for g mail?
botasteam
[email protected]
forgive me for the bad language, i'm from Portugal


----------



## botasteam

hi could anyone send me an invitation for g mail?
user:botasteam
full name: sandro Miguel dos Santos Botas
[email protected]
forgive me for the bad language, i'm from Portugal


----------



## maverickvic

Hi I'm maverick. Can someone send an invite for gmail. My address is maverickvic[at]yahoo[dot]com. Thank you and merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## meta1danny

_*PLEASE SEND AN INVITE TO meta1hed455[@]yahoo[dot]com !!!

it will be greatly appreciated    [/COLOR]  * _ 
:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Good grief. That is irritating type size  

I actually thought it said meathead at first.


----------



## somefellow

> I actually thought it said meathead at first.


......  :up:

anyways , the gmail thread is getting a bit confusing ...if you want a g-mail account , pm me/someone-else listed as having accounts available and then we wont have the multiple requests .when they are gone , the member should post back stating they are all out .


----------



## dawg_matic

hi.
could anyone here send me an invitation to gmail, please? 
user:dawg_matic
name: Pedro Basto
mail: vote4pedro623[@]aol[dot]com

appreciated.


----------



## pezzang

hi, i really need to gmail and if u can please send me an invitation my name is pete and my e mail is pezzang from hotmail. thanks!!


----------



## nitin2550

My name is nitin and my email address is [email protected] pl.send me gmail ivitation


----------



## MN_N8VTech

AcaCandy said:


> Good grief. That is irritating type size
> 
> I actually thought it said meathead at first.


Hey Candy,remember me?  if you still check this thread; do you have gmail? and if so,are you having any problems? Not a big enough deal to PM/email you about,just curious. Whats up with all the people posting their emails here? I thought that wasnt allowed? I have several gmail invites to give out if I ever get back on. However I read somewhere that they're shutting it down in july....anyone else heard that?


----------



## ~Candy~

I haven't had any problems with it. Haven't heard anything about them shutting down either.

People are free to post their email addresses, it just isn't a wise idea, unless you like a lot of spam


----------



## fyfy

I will be glad to have a Gmail account
My name is Niffy
my email is exiv2000[at]yahoo[dot]com[dot]hk

Thanks,
Niffy


----------



## AvvY

i do have 7 invites left, altho i will only give them out to people with a minmum of 10 posts here at TSG, this is because i dont want people leeching this site. i have found it so useful and i want to be generous to others who use this site. users who have a minmum of 10posts pm me with ur first AND LAST names along with ur email address and i will organise something


----------



## js73

Just like bigavvystyle, I have a few gmail invitations, and will give them to those who are in this forum not exclusively for gmail. Please send me a pm with your full name and email address (not hotmail). Generally first come first served, with the proviso that numbers of posts get a higher preference. Less than 10 posts, sorry!


----------



## anantsaxena

Hey js73, plz I am desperate for a gmail account.I dont hav many posts cuz I signed up just now, cud u send me an invite? I'l b very grateful.My name is Anant n my email add is anantsaxena[at] letterboxes[dot] org


----------



## AvvY

i just love how people dont read what others say - especially when they have said it again and again and again...


----------



## anantsaxena

So wot do wan me to do?


----------



## anantsaxena

I have bn on their update list snce the day it was available.But just have more news on its features.Some frends of mie got the invites but not me.


----------



## nascafan40

hey, Could u plz add me too. Mark, , nascarfan_40_ at hotmail


----------



## dreamangel22

Can someone please invite me to gmail? I'm dying to get email with a place where I actaully recieve my mail. Yahoo is driving me crazy...

Thanks!
Anna Ridgeway


----------



## AvvY

would this suggestion be too harsh?
- to close this thread to stop people from joining TSG just for gmail accounts? i really dont appreciate people joining for a reason such as this and im sure it probably adds presure to the servers... anyhow just a suggestion, my main problems are that people are signing up just for accounts and even then they dont do what people with accounts have said - people are just ignorant and are starting to get on my nerves...


----------



## dreamangel22

I think that some people should really find out what they are talking about before speaking. GMAIL was not my sole reason for joining. It just happened to be the first thing on my list of items that I need get help with. People bigavvystyle are the reason why I don't usually do this. pricks who want to judge and not help.


----------



## ~Candy~

dreamangel22 said:


> I think that some people should really find out what they are talking about before speaking. GMAIL was not my sole reason for joining. It just happened to be the first thing on my list of items that I need get help with. People bigavvystyle are the reason why I don't usually do this. pricks who want to judge and not help.


Consider this a warning on your language.


----------



## somefellow

> Consider this a warning on your language.


 ...you go girl ! 

anyways , please pm members for an invite who list that they have them available.....myself included have a couple of dozen i can let you have .


----------



## dreamangel22

How do I PM a member?? I really am pretty dumb when it comes to computers....


----------



## ~Candy~

New users do not have that function available immediately.

I believe you should now, click on the members name and if they permit private messages, you should see that option in the drop down box.


----------



## dreamangel22

Thanks! I found it and I think it worked...


----------



## Darekk1982

nascafan40,

it's been stated so many times that u CANNOT get an invite onto @hotmail.com!!!
r u so advanced in reading as in computer experience??? so READ the previous posts!!! 

these guys r making me feel depressed a bit....((
what a mess on this thread!!


----------



## MistMaster

Hi, i just joined and ill try to come here everyonce and a while, im not just gunna ask for this and never show up again, but can i have a gmail account invite? I cannot private message as of yet, how long do i have to wait to be able to, if it is to long i will just post here i guess, i get so much spam already it wouldnt change much, but could you tell me how long the wait is?


----------



## MistMaster

Nevermind about the Gmail account, I was able to find somebody willing to give one to me, they had a few extra addreses, thanx anyways though!


----------



## MzDonna

If there is anyone else who wishes a gmail account .. I am able to invite 10 people from my account .. So if you want one please send me you name and current email address ...


----------



## tbliler

I really want a Gmail account. Can someone please send me an invitation. My e-mail is:

[email protected]

Thank you very much.


----------



## DarqueMist

tbliler said:


> I really want a Gmail account. Can someone please send me an invitation. My e-mail is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## shibumi9000

I am unable to PM anyone. Is this merely from lack of Posts?
Thx


----------



## AvvY

AcaCandy said:


> New users do not have that function available immediately.


u have to wait till u have a few posts before u can do certain things


----------



## jibs

Hi, can any1 plz plz plz send me an invite for a gmail account, i will be very graitful 

my email:

[email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~

My guess is that uk hotmail is the same as u.s. hotmail.....gmail invites will be returned.


----------



## skater

If anybody has a gmail invite can u please send me it at [email protected] thank you.

-Kyle


----------



## whutitdew

I have 4 GMAIL invites left. email me at [email protected] dot com if you need one.


----------



## unstresst

....gmail, gmail, gmail.........pardon my ignorance, but what is it that make gmail better than other mail?
what do they offer that's not already available with yahoo mail?


----------



## somefellow

storage size .....


----------



## AvvY

1GB of storage, 10mb file attachments.

apart from this its just trendy really. its a nice interface with minimal annoying ads whcih are found on hotmail - apart from the small google ads. i think its because its by invite only that makes it more desireable. it also has a few other fuctuons such as keeping all correspondence between two people saved as one "conversation" so everything is clearly refferenced and saves space and time. did you want an invite to test it out? pm me with ur first and last names and email addres - take not it cannot be sent to yahoo or hotmail accounts


----------



## DarqueMist

bigavvystyle said:


> 1GB of storage, 10mb file attachments.
> 
> ...... take not it cannot be sent to yahoo or hotmail accounts


thought your mentioning that a gmail invite could not be sent to a yahoo or hotmail account sounded odd (I've successfully invited a number of hotmail users into gmail) so I decided to check it out to see if anything had changed in the last while. I sent myself an invite to join to a hotmail account I use to keep spam out of my primary account. The invite went through fine, showed up within seconds. Something I have noticed since starting to use gmail though is email I've sent to hotmail accounts some times ends up being tagged as "junk" mail and goes directly to that folder instead of the inbox. 
Hmmmmmmmmm ........ leaves one to ponder, do we have a new conspiracy theory to ponder here? Is Micro$oft flexing it's monopolastic (is that a word?) mussle? Let the comments fly, I'd love to hear if anyone else has noticed this happening besides myself? Who knows maybe watching all those old XFiles episodes has fried my mind and I'm finding conspiracy everywhere I look.


----------



## dav10

Thank"s whutitdew ,


----------



## whutitdew

no problem.


----------



## whutitdew

Found 10 more invites. Send email addresses to [email protected]


----------



## cavtek

:up: No problem getting to my hotmail box...didnt even go into junkmail.


----------



## ~Candy~

Good to know, I had previously sent two and they came back to me mail return......it was not them 'not getting it.'


----------



## whutitdew

8 more invites left



Code:


[email protected]


----------



## skater

Someone should read the forum rules here before posting stuff like this 

That is, if you wish to hang around.


----------



## ~Candy~

skater said:


> Someone should read the forum rules here before posting stuff like this
> 
> That is, if you wish to hang around.


----------



## whutitdew

skater said:


> Someone should read the forum rules here before posting stuff like this
> 
> That is, if you wish to hang around.


Is there something Im doing wrong>?


----------



## dav10

If you had you would have been told about it,dont worry freind,


----------



## skater

O sorry.


----------



## aujas

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


hello here is my full name Raj Jain

and my mail address is rajkiranjain @ msn com[/email]

pls i am want gmail invitation if you have....

thank you ! :up:


----------



## whutitdew

aujas said:


> hello here is my full name Raj Jain
> 
> and my mail address is rajkiranjain @ msn com[/email]
> 
> pls i am want gmail invitation if you have....
> 
> thank you ! :up:


SENT !


----------



## whutitdew

All Out Of Gmail Accounts. If I Get Any More, I Will Post Back.


----------



## Cremsh

Hello my name is Dawda and i would so like to get a gmail account.. could someone pleas send me a invitation?  Thank you


----------



## clintwho

Hiya

My name is Clint and if anyone has any spare invitations for a gmail account, I would be really grateful if you could send one to me! 
macfanyo at yahoo com
Thanks,
C


----------



## nextahnold

I would also appreciate if someone could send me an invite for gmail. My name is Ryan and my email address is [email protected] . Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MzDonna

I still have a few invites left, so if anyone is still needing an invite please email me at [email protected] that way I know you havent been sent an invite yet .. thanks


----------



## ben0509

my names Benjamin [email protected] looking for a gmail account


----------



## Darekk1982

A neverending thread.........................


----------



## Sephiroth11

Wow, do people like Gmail THAT much? Damn...


----------



## Darekk1982

I think nobody suspected such a reaction......
and just wondering how Microsoft Corp. is gonna respond to that...


----------



## MzDonna

I think the reason gmail is so popular is the size of it .. how large the files are that can be sent and how much it holds .. I know I thoroughly enjoy my gmail .. :up:


----------



## MzDonna

actually .. I have sent several invites to hotmail accounts and have had no problem with them bouncing .. the invites are working and I am getting replys that the invites have been accepted


----------



## ~Candy~

Cool, that is a good thing to know, I had two bounce and haven't tried resending them.


----------



## Lamees

Well... I know it's too late.. but as i'm a new member here so I need a special welcome from everyone!
mmmmm....let it be a gmail invitation  
My name is Lamees 
here is my h_o_t_m_a_i_l
nalkalahebba1


----------



## Darekk1982

Noooooo!!!!
the same again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxygenn

Would some one be so kind to send me an ivitation to  ?
( [email protected] ) Thanks!


----------



## oxygenn

Shmonkey said:


> Post your email address here and theres a good chance a bot will pick it up and youll start getting spam, sent you an invite anyway tony


Mine is [email protected] please invite me


----------



## space2703

My name is Bojan... I need Gmail badly... I'm sick of all other mail providers... Could somebody sent me an invintation ?

Thanks !


----------



## forty01

It would be really great if I received a GMail invite. If someone could do that it would be greatly appreciated  
Email: [email protected]


----------



## whutitdew

I have 8 GMAIL account to give out. email me at


Code:


[email protected]

 and I will send it out.


----------



## Millan

Hi has anyone got a g-mail invite they could send me so i could start a g-mail account

my name is Millan

e-mail

([email protected])


----------



## prowler__

my mail is [email protected] or [email protected] can you invite me to GMAIL??? plz


----------



## prowler__

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


My name is Adrian Gerardo, may yo send me a invitation to GMail plz??? my mail is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## whutitdew

I got 8 more GMAIL accounts left.

email me at


Code:


[email protected]


----------



## NubianKing

hi guyz.. am just wonder if anyone here may send me an gmail invite i will be really thankful i really need it
my email is [email protected] or [email protected]
thxx alot
~FeKrY~


----------



## NubianKing

well i got one now!
and this is my invitation for anylucky memeber 
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-df08955a5d-e49b8ac688-cf396ca636
thx anyway
~FeKrY~


----------



## happycracker

Hello. Could someone please send me an invite for the gmail please?


----------



## Billli

i have 55 inventation left


----------



## skater

To: Happycracker. R u from the EGE forums? Sry people for not being in the right forum.

www.computerworld.xmgfree.com


----------



## Lamees

I think if u simply click the following link, you won't need any invitations.
Try it n tell me 

https://www.google.com/accounts/CreateAccount


----------



## skater

no that is for a google account not for a gmail account


----------



## twocrazymen

Hi. My email is [email protected] . name is stephen. can u plz invite me


----------



## twocrazymen

Stephen Smith


----------



## happycracker

My can't get into my gmail. It's telling me my user name & pass word don't match. A'm I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Ratboy

happycracker,

I was able to log in to my Gmail account.

Lamees,

That link will *not* create a Gmail account. It is for creating an account to access the Google features listed below.



> Currently, this account can be used to access Google in Your Language, Google Groups (beta), Google Alerts, Google Answers, Google Web APIs and Google Groups.
> 
> In the future, your Google account will enable access to all Google services, including Google AdWords, Google Store and more.


----------



## Lamees

oh really!
I misunderstood then.


----------



## linskyjack

I have six--pm me and I will send one along--will not send to an address that is typed in thread.


----------



## Darekk1982

I wonder if I started 'looking for a wife' thread there would be so many posts as here....

Fortunately, I've already got 'one'


----------



## Darekk1982

4 invites to share with members only.
just PM me...


----------



## ~Candy~

Darekk1982 said:


> I wonder if I started 'looking for a wife' thread there would be so many posts as here....
> 
> Fortunately, I've already got 'one'


Know anything about cleaning pools?


----------



## Darekk1982

AcaCandy said:


> ... cleaning pools?


----------



## NYbill

Can I get a invite =]


----------



## Darekk1982

I meant MEMBERS...
Not those who've joined the TSG only to get the invite...


----------



## Darekk1982

Darekk1982 said:


> just PM me...


----------



## Lamees

> [Darekk1982]I wonder if I started 'looking for a wife' thread there would be so many posts as here....


lol..it seems so! Donno why Gmail got that reputation.May b coz it's still limited..the moment it becomes 4 everyone, the party is over!


----------



## agapecsc

Msn Hotmail problem... Error message: "You have made to many unsuccessful sign-in attempts with an incorrect password for: [email protected]" However, this message is incorrect because I have the correct information, but I am unable to access the account. And I am unable to change the password... Any ideas???


----------



## ~Candy~

agapecsc, are you sure your caps aren't locked?


----------



## c0c0

i would love a gmail invite please if anyone has any left and i know im a noob to the website but most of the time im playing online so i dont really have time for surfing the web
PS get firefox
my mail is itsabloodyemail @ yahoo com (if ud had any sense u would have removed spaces


----------



## RMSUPERSTAR

Some of my friends have one too.


----------



## dyanibrabo

To JS73:

My name is Jun, my email address is lupoyjg @ yahoo com

Please send me an invitation to sign-up for GMail. I hope I could still sign-up. Thank you.


----------



## XtremeDLF

If I can also get an invitation id surely appreciate it. Thanks!!

xtremeDLF @ Yahoo.com


----------



## maroc_boy

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 HAssan
My e mail is it 
[email protected]
thanks man 
Hope you invite me for Gmail soon as possible much can you do


----------



## mixman

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


my e-mail is [email protected] and my name is Tosko


----------



## mixman

mixman said:


> my e-mail is [email protected] and my name is Tosko


----------



## Darekk1982

js73 said:


> Send me a PM...


PM = Private Message

And by tha way



AcaCandy said:


> New users do not have that function available immediately


....
my friend said:
'WOW!! 
What a wonderful thread!!! Lots of e-mail addresses to send spam on !!'

hmmmmm.....
take care guys...


----------



## dvk01

What is all the fuss about a gmail account

My email provider gives me 1gb pop boxes so I do all my emailing using OE or whichever email program I want to use without all the hassle of webmails


----------



## Diego

I want GMAIL please PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Mouth watering)


----------



## ldesim

Hiyas! If they are still being offered.. I'd love to be considered... my email is [email protected]

Thank you so much 

Laurie


----------



## starship_fl

I guess all these people want specialized spam, not just the regular.

Gmail reads your messages and sends you spam on stuff they think you'd be interested in.

How nice of them.

Of coarse, posting your Email addy in a forum is another good way to get spam.


----------



## MzDonna

I rarely if EVER get spam from gmail .... I get more from hotmail even WITH the blocking .......... 


if you are interested let me know I still have a couple invites left


----------



## rez410

anyone need a gmail invite pm me. i got 2 left


----------



## ldsuk

Hey all!! DESPERATE FOR GMAIL
IF ANY ONE HAS GMAIL INVITES PLEASE EMAIL ONE TO ME

[email protected]

PLEASE IM DESPERATE, IF I CAN HELP YOU IN ANY WAY I WILL


----------



## asdf

lol


----------



## ~Candy~

starship_fl said:


> I guess all these people want specialized spam, not just the regular.
> 
> Gmail reads your messages and sends you spam on stuff they think you'd be interested in.
> 
> How nice of them.
> 
> Of coarse, posting your Email addy in a forum is another good way to get spam.


Gmail is the ONLY email where I've never received any spam. If I didn't sign up for it, I don't have email about it


----------



## bb_rocker

I've been looking for g-mail invites, please e-mail me at [email protected]. thanx.


----------



## gilescarson

ya i want gmail too


----------



## gilescarson

haha this has turned into a begging fest


----------



## free2nm

Hello

Can some one please invite me to get a gmail account.

my id is [email protected]


----------



## free2nm

Got an account

Please no need to invite me again. 

NM


----------



## oluja

my e-mail is [email protected] and my name is Oluja..

please can somebody invite me???
gretingzzzzz from Split, Croatia


----------



## elyask87

I got 5 Gmail invites left anyone want one? Just PM me with your name and email address


----------



## oceanman15

Hi buddy!
could u invite me plz?
pm: ahmetaydogdu 
email [email protected]


----------



## kfeliz

Can someone send me a GMail invite please? My email is [email protected], and my name is Kayra Feliz. Thanks in advance...


----------



## forty01

you need to pm me with your name and email address.
-40-


----------



## kfeliz

how do i pm? i cant figure it out....


----------



## kfeliz

never mind...i got it.


----------



## ~Candy~

AS A REMINDER AGAIN --- new members DO NOT have access to private messaging immediately.


----------



## AvvY

Howdy all.

Now despite what I have said in the past... I just checked my Gmail account, and I happen to have no less than 50 Gmail Invites. So, I have enough to give out for quite a while. So, if you do want one, then send me a PRIVATE MESSAGE, with your first and LAST names, and your email address - I don't believe hotmail.com or yahoo.com accounts accept the invites - so please provide a ISP based email address, or similar.

I will give out accounts to new uesers to TSG because I have so many accounts - BUT as Candy said, you don't have permissions to send PM's, so - Go and post somewhere else until you get the privilage - I think you need about 5-10 posts. 

Do not post your details up in here - you leave yourself open for attack for spam, Trust me you do - I am getting flooded because I post my email address on my website - But Gmail has a good spam blocker too .

Late,


----------



## elyask87

LOL... Same thing happened over here ... Now I got 50 invitations!
Which reminds me: Anyone want a Gmail  ?


----------



## twocrazymen

Hey. I signed up for a gmail account filled in the form. when i got to the choose a password thing it keeped on commin up wit "page cant be displayed". when i go to "forgot my pass word" it sends me a form for google accounts not gmail. i tried the pass change. didnt work. sent an email to google bout a week ago. havent replied. can someone help me plz


----------



## tj416

I've got 50 gmail invites. If you want one, PM me with your email address and full name.


----------



## AvvY

Gmail is pretty generous - everyone seems to have gotten 50 invites.
I reckon in about a week everyone will probably have a Gmail account...
And this is ment to be in BETA testing - seems pretty public now.

Anyway,

Late,


----------



## dmneoblade

In order to support the community...
If, and only if, you have 20+ posts, 
PM me a message with your Full name and e-mail address.
People with less than that will NOT get a gmail.


----------



## ~Candy~

And I guess I'd better say this BEFORE THAT gets out of hand, anyone making BS posts to get to 20 will have their account immediately disabled.


----------



## philip67

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


please sir do invite me to a gmail too. my name is philip and my email add is [email protected]. thank you so much. very much appreciated.


----------



## AvvY

It's interesting that you quoted what they said - yet you never actually read what was originally said...    


Late,


----------



## arjunpradipa

HEY

COULD YOU PLS SEND ME A INVITE TO GMAIL. MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]

THANKS

JUN


----------



## cavtek

NinthSense has provided this link to apply for a gmail account at another gmail thread.....328 left !!!
http://www.abaot.com/


----------



## qman46

Alrighty, I was wondering if someone could invite me to Gmail. I just wanted to check it out but I couldnt figure out how to register then realising that you have to be invited. My name is Alex and my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## cavtek

gman...try the link in the post above yours for a gmail acct...


----------



## cavtek

126 accounts left..


----------



## Lil Davie

Holy crap. Everyone and their Grandmother wants a GMail invite. Or it's just a few people who know what they can sucker off people on www.gmailswap.com..... So yeah, you want a GMail invite? Why not ask for one on that thread? Seems like everyone in this thread made an account to get gmail invites.


----------



## grampedstl

I will send invites only to those who P.M. me. 
Do not reply here and make your name and email public!
If you want an invite send me a personal message!!!


----------



## foxefire

How would one go about sending you an email for a request? Says you are not accepting Emails at this time. PM's don't work either. Say's I'm not authorized to do this. But I'm signed in....go figure.


----------



## ace452

Gmail is awesome!


----------



## dmneoblade

Who is this "you" that you refer to, foxefire?
Also, you do not get PM access until you have 5 posts.


----------



## foxefire

Hi, I'm not sure I understand your question. But anyway I'm already subscribed to Gmail. Got an invite from another forum. Thank you very much for the info. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ~Candy~

Lil Davie said:


> Holy crap. Everyone and their Grandmother wants a GMail invite. Or it's just a few people who know what they can sucker off people on www.gmailswap.com..... So yeah, you want a GMail invite? Why not ask for one on that thread? Seems like everyone in this thread made an account to get gmail invites.


Gmail Swap is closed. For almost nine months, Gmail Swap provided a place for nice people to help nice people. Tens of thousands of swaps were posted - countless people got the gmail accounts they craved, and countless more were able to do a good deed, get some neat stuff, or simply make a new friend. Your flair and generosity caught the world's attention - countless newspapers wrote stories, from India to Italy to New York City.


----------



## coolkenny13

hey dude my names kenrick.Please could you send me the invitation for gmail.My email address is [email protected] .Thanking you in advance


----------



## k_s_Lang65

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 Name Kenneth Lang

Email [email protected]


----------



## js73

This isn't exactly a pm! Invitation sent anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## starship_fl

AcaCandy said:


> Good grief, did you even read what I posted?


I, too, am some what astounded.

After repeated warnings, names, email addy's and such continue to be posted.

I understand that most all of the posters are new to Tech Guys.

That being said, these folks know enough to find us so one would think they would also have heard about not posting such info on the open net.


----------



## FrankSinatra

no one is going to sign up for gmail if you have to go through all of this trouble on signing up.


----------



## mrdg

my name is Dustin, and my email address is [email protected]

I have been using this crappy canoe email service for quite some time and gmail sounds like it is what a person with no money to pay for the premium sites needs. Can someone please send me an invite to GMAIL

Thanks.


----------



## abhishiv

thomingz said:


> my name was thomas..my mail was at [email protected]
> plz anyone gimme the gmail permission..^^ ,thx


----------



## Raggaelushan

Can it would be nice if one of u guys can give a lady an invite to a gmail account  MY email is [email protected]


----------



## Raggaelushan

Hotmail sucks


----------



## raikhi

Hotmail misplaces gmail invites. THere have been problems in the past. PM me and I will send you an invite. Also, guys I have quite a few (>50) to give away, PM me with a non-hotmail address (preferably).

R


----------



## LatinaMia

Hi my name is Mia, I don't want to be a bother but I would like to sign up Gmail can you Plesae send me an invite.
My Email is [email protected]
Thank you Mia


----------



## raikhi

I just sent one to both Mia and Killa... R


----------



## xmirakulix

Would it be possible for anyone to invite me to gmail please?
my name is Florian and my email adress is: flo(#)reflex,at

I'd be very very happy if someone would be so kind to send me an invitation!
Thanks in advance, 
Florian


----------



## raikhi

Florian, you email id is not clear.


----------



## lewislim

who wanna have gmail sign up invitation pls mail me ur name sex & email to me at [email protected]...i will reply u asap thanks ...


----------



## xmirakulix

raikhi said:


> Florian, you email id is not clear.


sorry, maybe it was a bit too confusing  , but i just dont like to receive spam mails.
well again, its: 
flo at reflex dot at 
(.at is the country code for austria)
thanks, Florian


----------



## annejohn

js73, could you send me a gmail invitation? My name is Anne Johnson and my email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## annejohn

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


js73, please send me a gmail invitation. My name is Anne Johnson and my email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## PROBEUS

Hi Shmonkey..or js73 ive just found out about gmail..is there any chance you could send me an invite as Im having prolems with MS outlook shortly not to allow me/anyon eto access web mail! ???

......................probeus @hotmail.com....


----------



## ~Candy~

Maybe this will solve the GMail problem, just got an email today from Gmail from many moons ago when I signed up with them to let me know when a gmail account would be available for me  Now that I have two already.

Hi there,

Thanks for signing up to be updated on the latest Gmail happenings.*We hope it's been worth the wait, because we're excited to finally offer you an invitation to open a free Gmail account! Just click on this link to create your new account:

LINK REMOVED - PERSONAL INFO


Since last April, we've been working hard to create the best email service possible. It already comes with 1,000 megabytes of free storage, powerful Google search technology to find any message you want instantly, and a new way of organizing email that saves you time and helps you make sense of all the information in your inbox.

And here are just some of the things that we've added in the last few months: 

- Free POP access: Take your messages with you. Download them, read them offline, access them using Outlook, your Blackberry or any other device that supports POP

- Gmail Notifier: Get new mail notifications and see the messages and their senders without having to open a browser

- Better contacts management: Import your contacts from Yahoo! Mail, Hotmail, Outlook, and others to Gmail in just a few clicks. Add phone numbers, notes and more. Even use search to keep better track of it all.

We also wanted to thank you. For showing us your support and for being so patient. And to those who have already signed up for Gmail, thank you for giving it a try and for helping us make it better. Our users are what have made this product great.*So whether you're just signing up for your account or you've been with us since the beginning, keep letting us know how we can build you the best email service around. 

That's it for now. We hope you like Gmail and will share it with your friends. We've got lots of cool new stuff planned and we can't wait for you to see our work in your Gmail accounts! Stay tuned...

Thanks,
The Gmail Team


==
We sent you this message because you signed up to be updated on Gmail. If you do not wish to receive such updates in the future, you may opt-out of receiving Gmail updates by visiting:
LINK REMOVED - PERSONAL INFO

(If clicking the URLs in this message does not work, copy and paste them into the address bar of your browser)

1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
Mountain View, CA 94043


----------



## Skivvywaver

I have 50 invites. What am I going to do with 50 invites?



If anybody wants gmail and hasn't got it yet pm me with an email address.


----------



## raikhi

Hi Flo,

IF you have not yer received your invite, please pm me and i will send one out. I have about 50 left.

R


----------



## TsgtUSAF

GMail invites to anyone who needs and or wants one or two..

send pm with email addy


----------



## ~Candy~

Skivvywaver said:


> I have 50 invites. What am I going to do with 50 invites?
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody wants gmail and hasn't got it yet pm me with an email address.


Sign up [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] 

Did you see my post above? Looks like they are opening the gates. I have 2 addresses and 50 invites at each one  Give me a break guys, something is going on.


----------



## bobbi

Hi 
I'd like to get GMail too...could someone please invite me???

I'm [email protected]

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Darthbob100

Yo I just heard the hype about G-Mail, and need an invite, plese send me one... [email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~

bobbi said:


> Hi
> I'd like to get GMail too...could someone please invite me???
> 
> I'm [email protected]
> 
> thanks a lot!!


bobbi, sending you one right now.


----------



## Darthbob100

Thanx


----------



## somefellow

the easiest way to get rid of your gmail invites is to open an account yourself as a throw-away [email protected] ...hit the invite a friend link and send them all to the same address .....now open each email and copy and paste the links in a post ....now when someone wants a gmail account , they only have to click the link to get one . if someone has already taken it you will get a prompt saying so and simply go to another link ....example of some working invites below , enjoy :

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-8fd220a769-7d8c342073

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-9c37629e8b-d55f57cd9a

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-736ae2213f-51c92c8e85

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-f6e1254c7e-fa2fbc82d1

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-f6a9970534-9d96371bae

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-6602b0187d-f9a2c873b5

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-3381b399d3-5e9a69e5b6

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-c9a167a270-bf91681241

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-02492f6a2a-98fcc5c4de

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-3d39cf087e-c3901f0622


----------



## PROBEUS

Hey thanx somefellow....ur a star


----------



## Ratboy

Good idea somefellow. I've got 150 invites.

Don't bother PMing me, sending me an e-mail requesting an invite. I'll _try _ to post another 10 every day until they are all gone.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-12ca474bcb-b7dd3bcdde

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-d21f10a355-d785984ffe

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-327dcd4741-fc105248de

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-f35000ca8d-852e8be7b6

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-66790c1ecd-cf47ad6f7b

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-b2577639aa-9cc66efd91

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-277d456233-1d92377b4c

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-7b2f653d19-f5737453e2

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-796517dc4d-84321f5a65

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-3e5298d949-de5b01660c


----------



## jared_du

my name is yujie du and my email adress is [email protected] . thanx


----------



## jared_du

Skivvywaver said:


> I have 50 invites. What am I going to do with 50 invites?
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody wants gmail and hasn't got it yet pm me with an email address.


Could u sign me up. my email is [email protected] .send me an invitation plz my name is yujie du


----------



## jd_957

after doing further research. will not be doing this. Opened up an invite to myself. My one good email addy is on it. in no way am i posting this in the group to be spammed....sorry


----------



## Ratboy

Go medieval.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-b22844c2d9-6fcb6948c6

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-308faec736-622d343993

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-2407f1d645-fa10512d4f

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-076d1f1c4b-75bc493d06

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-470dcb3cdb-4cbbca5411

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-a622ad1ff4-2ff7866245

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-cfa45d7e77-bfcc29230c

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-a5779657d1-04f6766b6d

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-688a063449-6f6a69cd73

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-df6376ac72-c439006ae1


----------



## somefellow

> after doing further research. will not be doing this. Opened up an invite to myself. My one good email addy is on it. in no way am i posting this in the group to be spammed....sorry


...read my post , make up an account first ...not a good one .


----------



## aboss3

Hi, can anyone please send me a g-mail invitation? my e-mail is aboss3 @ hotmail.com. I would greatly appreciate it. I was trying to get an account, and I recently found out that you need an invitation to do so. So if someone can spare an invitation, it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## somefellow

sent ....


----------



## focal

hi js73 and everyone,

are you still sending invites to gmail? could you send me one? my hotmail still only has 2M! thank you.

lee


----------



## focal

oops, js73,

it's for the gmail invite:
i forgot to give you my email address: [email protected]

thank you.
lee


----------



## js73

Invitation sent


----------



## joeys_gsx

G Mail PLEASE [email protected] Thanks in Advance


----------



## Skivvywaver

I shouldn't cause you shouted and are a noob, but I sent you an invite.


----------



## rufa33

My name is Danny and my email is [email protected] , please send me a Gmail. Thanks


----------



## Skivvywaver

OK, sent.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

I too still have around 148 invites to give away. I posted it in another forum,people should search for topics. Pm me if anyone needs one,Ill send it.


----------



## Bergkamp=god

Could you please send me an invite too 
my adres is [email protected]


----------



## noonlight

Could you invite me?  
My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Skivvywaver

I gave the last 2 posters invites. I don't know what else to do with them. It kind of sux we have people joining the forums just for gmail. But what the hell?


----------



## ~Candy~

Does your cat have one yet? 

Chava has her own email address  She even gets real mail


----------



## Skivvywaver

LOL, no not yet. That is an idea though. [email protected].


----------



## ~Candy~

LOL  Actually, the worst thing is, she doesn't EVER get any spam  Imagine. And she has a hotmail address


----------



## Skivvywaver

Actually since I posted that addy I hope no one is using it. Maybe I'll go do an edit before the addy gets hit by a crawler. That would stink if somebody has it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Let me know


----------



## Edguardo

Could somebody please send me a Gmail invite.
My address is [email protected]

Thank you to whoever sends me one


----------



## Skivvywaver

*I am sending no more to anybody that joins this forum just for gmail. Maybe someone else will but this is beginning to look like an abuse of resouces to me.


----------



## Skivvywaver

AcaCandy said:


> Let me know


 It was taken. LOL

Good thing I changed it or some poor person would have gotten spammed.


----------



## zvone

Please send me an invitation for Gmail. My e-mail is: [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Gotcha covered.


----------



## seraphinni

[email protected]

Could someone please, pretty please with sugar on top send me an invitation for GMAIL 
And solemnly promise to make a seizable "donation" and generously devote some of my precious time to answer any technical question in this Forum... 

Much Obliged!... 

I rather be this vagrant metamorphosis, than have an old stale opinion regarding everything!


----------



## Ratboy

Click one of the links below for a Gmail invite.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-daa9d95327-9a9029eacd

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-eb315527bc-ae544ae3ae

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-59ffe930cf-a83c5c7b0c

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-3ecfb8bfe5-3fe3af2590

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-78b5ebdd67-18c611b7d6

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-b40790e5a5-bdd9dda0f8

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-dbbee6b29f-00fff707ec

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-4330bb350c-8fe95d6fc6

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-5be24e5e04-1e9b11be34

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-b049130ece-1f625bf2d4

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-688a063449-6f6a69cd73

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-a5779657d1-04f6766b6d

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-cfa45d7e77-bfcc29230c

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-470dcb3cdb-4cbbca5411

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-2407f1d645-fa10512d4f

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-308faec736-622d343993


----------



## [PayBack]

Can someone please invitate me for gmail?
My mail is [email protected] and my name is Toon


----------



## Ratboy

[PayBack] said:


> Can someone please invitate me for gmail?
> My mail is [email protected] and my name is Toon


Done


----------



## monotoneguy

could you please please send me a g-mail account. it would be greatly appreciated. thank you, i do appreciate it

my name is Kai and my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## justinlo

I would also love to have a G-Mail account.

Please and Thank You

[email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~

pctech_wannabe said:


> I too still have around 148 invites to give away. I posted it in another forum,people should search for topics. Pm me if anyone needs one,Ill send it.


Please remember that new posters DO NOT have immediate access to private messages and CANNOT receive them  This will slow down my problem email reports  Thank you


----------



## seraphinni

seraphinni said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Could someone please, pretty please with sugar on top send me an invitation for GMAIL
> And solemnly promise to make a seizable "donation" and generously devote some of my precious time to answer any technical question in this Forum...
> 
> Much Obliged!...
> 
> I rather be this vagrant metamorphosis, than have an old stale opinion regarding everything!


I cannot read my private messages, what is up with that?


----------



## ~Candy~

I answered your email seraphinni. 

Go check your private messages now


----------



## LMWilliams

pls, pls, pls....would someone invite me for a gmail account?

my email is [email protected]

Thank you!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver

OK I guess. I sent you one. Don't ask me why. Now you have to become a productive member and not a one time hit, get gmail and never be seen again.


----------



## LMWilliams

Will be here to help however I can


----------



## strictor

Does anyone have a gmail account they feel like giving away to a total stranger. lol. for real if you do send me an email: [email protected] or post here. Thanks.


----------



## z3r0c00L

i would absolutely love a g-mail account if anyone happens to have an extra invite laying aroud. it would be much appreciated...i'll give you cookies and lemonade if you'll send me an invite.

[email protected]


----------



## skater

eh... u dont want someone to post it there some will take it in a heart beat


----------



## strictor

I'm quick.


----------



## z3r0c00L

can someone e-mail me an invite please... [email protected]. thanks...may the pirates bless you.


----------



## strictor

Let's see how quick you are:

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-24dd88c83a-52ccdbe9eb-672426dd0e


----------



## Ratboy

Click on one of the links below for a Gmail invite.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-f382ff42eb-15d83c2a70

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-1420312c62-68e6384aaf

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-362b2abce2-e9ee28ac78

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-4a21f5f728-4bc4c0b83a

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-40779c79f1-596071a6c7

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-9e22546b87-3df52a8226

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-c85613547f-0123844f24

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-8e12294576-db27c1e652

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-1087479dcd-22911a3c9d

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-40b5442e22-e98c52c12d


----------



## Ratboy

z3r0c00L,

I sent you one, in case you're not quick enough.


----------



## strictor

You're taking the fun out of it. JK. he got it, he was the lone member in the forum at the time.


----------



## Ratboy

lol. My bad.


----------



## bobohead

Any Invites Out There?


----------



## MN_N8VTech

whats your email bobo?


----------



## Suprem

z3r0c00L said:


> i would absolutely love a g-mail account if anyone happens to have an extra invite laying aroud. it would be much appreciated...i'll give you cookies and lemonade if you'll send me an invite.
> 
> [email protected]


I have some laying around, Know where is my cookies and lemonade??

Edit: Sent, I have about 200 invites(I have sent some to myself)


----------



## MN_N8VTech

ditto


----------



## beachbaby710

If there are any Gmail invitations still available, I would love one!  

Please send to sanford5 at myway dot com

Thanks so much!


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Thou has been sent beachbaby


----------



## yumicookie

Hi if some1 wouldn't mind could they send me a gmail invite. my email is: [email protected] many thanks!!!!


----------



## eterict

hey, im looking for a gmail account so if anyone has any invites could you please send me one. my email is [email protected]


----------



## krulboy

Hey, if there are some open gmail invitations left I would like one  my email is [email protected]


----------



## aznzfm

My name is Anthony-Ray and my e/mail is [email protected]. Can someone PLEASE invite me to join GMail? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## aznzfm

My name is Anthony-Ray and my e/mail is [email protected]. Can someone please send me a GMail invite? THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Griff Man

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


sign me up please.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

yumicookie said:


> Hi if some1 wouldn't mind could they send me a gmail invite. my email is: [email protected] many thanks!!!!


I really dont believe thats a real email lucas,lol


----------



## vanillag1rl

I also have Gmails invites. PM if you want one.
I have tons left


----------



## Buddstud805

So ya... Gmail is only the hottest thing out... could you send me an invite Shmonkey? I gave money to the tsunami relief. And my momma said it would pay off later on in life.. and I think this might be it... so help me out. thanks.


----------



## Ratboy

Click on one of the links below to get a Gmail invite.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-22cd8f56f8-d4663e2a30

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-052fc6874d-9356ca7040

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-0ea6581e42-83cd440b1e

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-a266ad5af7-81da4e0bee

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-ceda6e792d-1586172c81

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-208d8bae03-e8ef53fc57

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-7db8582fe3-26593c7492

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-21c6f0a71d-609159d44e

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-8072d725b6-a4f84221e1

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-c43a1a0926-abccb4962d

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a86a199593-517c541a91-b004fbe78c


----------



## somefellow

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-9dddf76d5a-d0ecc1bc7b

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-dd3aec3d30-7862b9ed7b

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-9953085afc-0c9a075aa5

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-de01f6e44b-23f258c2b4

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-cd55fe2b44-9316f484de

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-afadb2d41d-41412dc487

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-9f1dc28c5d-906c3937be

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-2d38a5d2c6-69204fe8c9

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-67ec466753-75bf4346b4

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-f617c4ec58-879c9a1f23

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-b2529920f7-1d5d416715

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-e853b56385-d1c3870320

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-d11e7f7fa5-9e611b2dff

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-5cb2a423ca-ae49ad1dd2

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-953535a32f-31f53fa87f

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-c4dec9b1e9-4683aeb804-f86d80d355


----------



## Akatsu

Hi my name is Akatsu, email is [email protected] Could someone pls send me a Gmail invite? Thnk u very much


----------



## vanillag1rl

I've sent out an invite.
akatsu.

also you guys, you're asking for spam by placing your email out in the open.

Try to PM someone with a request for an invite.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Vanillagrl,I think alot of these people are getting here by googling gmail invite.


----------



## vanillag1rl

Ya you're probley right, didnt think of that lol


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Most of the ones asking for them have 1 post


----------



## NevilleHen

Hi Everyone,

If anyone still has any gmail invitations left would they please like to send me one to [email protected] would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ZaidR

I want to sign up for GMAIL, can I get GMAIL account invite

Thank you so much

My name is Zaid Khalil

My email is [email protected]

regards


----------



## xanderko

Would you be able to send me an invite as well? Thanks! Alex Koby [email protected]


----------



## senorwaffles

Hey, if you could send me an invite to Gmail, I'd really be greatful....thanks!

Username- Waffleboy140

Current E-mail= [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy

senorwaffles,
xanderko,
ZaidR,
NevilleHen,

Invitations sent.


----------



## Darekk1982

Nothing else to do with my 50 invites like sharing them....
PM me mates...
Or...whatever...


----------



## BrandonN

Hey can some1 plzz be kind enough to send me a invitation to gmail pleaseeee i hate using hotmail the servers always down and lagging.

Brandon Long
[email protected]
thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darekk1982

Sent...


----------



## pdouble67

Could I please get a Gmail invitation/ My e-mail is: [email protected]. Thanks!!!


----------



## Darekk1982

Sent...


----------



## richhcir

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could send me a Gmail invitation. My name is Richard and my email is [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## MrMoFo

My name is Joel bayley and my email address is [email protected]. Can some one help me out and send me an invitation for a gmail account. It will be greatly appreciated. Thanking you in advance


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sent it joel bayley


----------



## vanillag1rl

PM me if you want an invite, i got lots left


----------



## MrMoFo

thanks a million


----------



## ceriesb

hi my name is ceronne berkeley and i would like to have a gmail account. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Sent It


----------



## fumbly

can i be invited for a gmail account. My name is Mark Romany and my address is [email protected]


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sent


----------



## OneLove3rdDa

Could I get an invite?
[email protected]


----------



## Darekk1982

One invite for One Love ....


----------



## ady2000

can i be invited for a gmail account. and my address is [email protected]


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Was I the one that started all this madness?  sent u one ady


----------



## AjayS

Hi Everyone 
My name is Ajay n my email id is [email protected] pllleeezzz could someone send me an invite to g mail. I would be reeeeaaaallllllllllllllllllllllyyyy grateful .
Thanx a lot for your help . Post ur reply pleeeeeezzzz or pm me thanx again. ;-)


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sent ajay


----------



## sorcha

and throw her an invitation please  

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SongDisciple

This long time tech-dude would like to convert to gMail, could someone please invite me??

ki7z at hotmail dot com

Think a bot will catch that? LAUGH!

Thank you in advance to anyone that can get me aboard. I think it would really enhance all my projects. 

Takecare
:up:


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Sent U one sorcha. Songdisciple,didnt I send you one earlier today?


----------



## MN_N8VTech

I did I just checked.


----------



## SongDisciple

I had not checked my email, thank you so much!
:up:


----------



## MN_N8VTech

anytime


----------



## Comnir

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-5c1c148520-7484ac11d3

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-c401ef3c2d-2d5941f2ff

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-614cd3a6c5-bf514a8e55

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-b52e9d9d98-6a0620a5b9

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-95b9afad3c-5a37d7a241

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-615e3ce2b7-ea7f672727

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-368b6e4aa2-471162838e

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-e8ecd5e832-3656897a75

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-381d129615-4a34eb7c12

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-3877f8f78b-8442533059

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-c3a64cefeb-7ea7a7337c

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-f0fecbe749-b356ba822e

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-8b2e58ba5d-4b052a0640

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-d220a5851d-3f6da711ec

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-7b2d135d6a-f33910ea30-54e5bf0a49


----------



## AjayS

Dear Pctech

:d  Thanx A Lot Mate. I Thought No One Would Invite Me 
Thank U Very Much Once Again. Bbye ;-)


----------



## AjayS

Hi everyone thanx to pctech. i got a gmail address. But can anyone tell me how do i invite someone. and wat r the limitations (if any ) . thanx a lot


----------



## Comnir

Youi should have something like this on your screen agfter you sign in to Gmail. Enter the email you want to send an invetation to. Under the box you see how much you have & can send.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

but not EVERYONE has invites, you may get some right away,or not for a long time,its random how they hand them out to users.


----------



## archerpower

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


My Email is [email protected]


----------



## psientist

Could someone invite me to gmail please!?


----------



## DaBaDGuY

Comnir said:


> Youi should have something like this on your screen agfter you sign in to Gmail. Enter the email you want to send an invetation to. Under the box you see how much you have & can send.


Hey i have Gmail and i want to give people Gmail accounts but mines dont show this Can u tell me were to go or give me a link so i can set up atlest 45 gmail accounts for people cuz when i try it it says to me to add people to my group and i dont want to add them i just want to give them invites for free.

Also what the heck is wrong wit my membership i cant post URLs on it maaan.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Archer,I sent you one, psientist,Ill need your email to invite you.
DaBadguy,You most likely wont have invites right away,and possibly not for awhile, When you get some they will show in the lower side of your start page,look at past posts here,someone posted a screenshot of it.


----------



## Density

##WANTED... any homeless Gmail 'invites'##

PROBLEM... a couple of months ago I registered (using my work email address) for Gmail's newsletter hoping to find out when Gmail accounts would become available to everyone. To my surprise I received an 'invite' to register last week only to find out my company had placed a block on Gmail, as they have with all major free email services... damn Nazis! I forwarded the email to my Yahoo account hoping to sort it out from home... still no luck!

SOLUTION... does anyone out there have any lonely ol' unwanted Gmail invites?? If so, I'd be very appreciative if you could email one to me.

Cheers and thanks for your help
AussieMick


----------



## MN_N8VTech

need email density


----------



## Density

PW - just emailed you my address... let me know if you don't receive it.

Thanks again
AussieMick


----------



## psientist

pctech_wannabe


I've just sent you my address.

Thanks for the quick response 


Best,
psientist


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sorry I was away for awhile,sent them both


----------



## Density

PW - I love your work!


----------



## psientist

Density, you said it 

pctech_wannabe, thanks again... you're the man


----------



## AjayS

Hi guys all of u  
u no for the address bk rite . u no how to edit the csv file in the format of

First name Last name Email 



a coulom seperating one form the other pleez help  .Thanx a lot.


----------



## darkclaw

if there r any invites left, my email is [email protected]

thx a lot
darkclaw


----------



## Darekk1982

Darkclaw...
U got it...


----------



## MN_N8VTech

AjayS said:


> Hi guys all of u
> u no for the address bk rite . u no how to edit the csv file in the format of
> 
> First name Last name Email
> 
> a coulom seperating one form the other pleez help  .Thanx a lot.


I dont understand what youre asking ajay. Please elaborate.


----------



## darkclaw

Darekk1982 said:


> Darkclaw...
> U got it...


thx a lot man, i appreciate it :up:


----------



## Darekk1982

Have a pint on me!!!!


----------



## Darekk1982

darkclaw said:


> thx a lot man, i appreciate it


Have a pint on me!!!!


----------



## DaBaDGuY

how do you know or were to go on your gmail account cuz i have gmail alrdy but i cant find the invites to give away


----------



## MN_N8VTech

How long have you had it? they probably havent given you any invites yet. They would be on the lower left side.


----------



## kotn

CAN SOMEONE INVITE ME TO GMAIL PLZ!!!!
my name: gordon freeman
hotmail: [email protected]


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sent gordon


----------



## kotn

pctech_wannabe said:


> sent gordon


THANKS :up: :up:

i got like 10 gmail invites now by askin in this tight forums


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Nice to know you're abusing our kindness.


----------



## AjayS

Hi every1 thanx a lot for all the help i recieved frm this site .


----------



## SalimRahman

I was wondering if any1 Knew how 2 sign up 2 GMAIL. If u would get back 2 me on


----------



## jd_957

Sorry, i do not have a GMAIL for you. But I do have some advice. Put this in a favorite folder. You are going to need it after posting your email addy.

You must like spam. you will be getting it.

http://cc.uoregon.edu/cnews/fall2002/spamreport.html


----------



## alex_holker

You'd better edit your post as quickly as possible, so that your email address isn't spelled out so easily for a program to read.

Alex


----------



## somefellow

....sent.


----------



## starship_fl

I just don't get it.

Can somebody tell me what the big deal is with "Gmail"?

What does it do that many other Email programs don't?

What has caused all this clamor?

I already have 3 Email providers. They all meet my needs and are free.

What am I missing?


----------



## Comnir

You "pay" for the name ;-) .


----------



## ~Candy~

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/about.html


----------



## rs2.bull

Hi,
I have a current email address at [email protected] and would like to use gmail instead. Can anyone provide me with an invitation?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## pinball

hey i was hoping someone had an invite left for gmail, i would be very greatful if you could send it to me at modsaregods _at_ AOL _dot_ com ... thanks very much adam


----------



## Darekk1982

Sent them both, Bull & Pinball...
have fun...


----------



## Darekk1982

Just thought it wouldn't be bad idea if anyone after getting gmail invite would write a word about it here so as to avoid sending more...

just MY thought...but I'm a bit sleepy and might be talking bull***t


----------



## pinball

thanks Darekk its all set up


----------



## rs2.bull

Awesome!!!!
Thanks Darekk1982, my gmail is all set up.
You guys are great!


----------



## MN_N8VTech

What do YOU pay for comnir? gmail is free. :O


----------



## puter hater

What is so great about g-mail........some one tell me 

I have severalg-mail accounts (why becuase I can) but I just dont see whats so great.

*EN-LIGHTEN ME PLEASE *

puter hater


----------



## MN_N8VTech

puter hater said:


> What is so great about g-mail........some one tell me
> 
> I have severalg-mail accounts (why becuase I can) but I just dont see whats so great.
> 
> *EN-LIGHTEN ME PLEASE *
> 
> puter hater


Puter hater I must apologize,I glanced at your name and figured you were a newbie  and wasnt gonna reply. AcaCandy posted a link a few posts above that tell about gmail,and if youd like an invite pm me and Ill send ya one.


----------



## puter hater

LOL gee I havent been called a newbie in a long time. But that is ok I will get over THIS TIME  

Im good on g-mail I have 3 accounts with them. But what I was asking was what is so great about G-mail. I have been using the accounts and I dont see thme any different them any other account like yahoo or hotmail. Is there something Im missing here . Why does every one what G-MAIL?


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, one thing I've noticed, is I don't have any emails from GMail telling me that my inbox is at about maximum capacity when I have only 2 megs of emails and 90 percent are junk mail 

Hotmail is getting too irritating, and now you can't even bring it into Outlook Express unless you pay a premium. Time to cancel, in my opinion.


----------



## puter hater

I just noticed recently I can no longer use my hotmail account thru outlook. That I do miss becuase I have to mass email the posse members. G-mail will let you use outlook? Hmmm... I may have to change then just so I can have outlook back. I have no spam issues with the hotmail account.


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, the hotmail account that I have for my cat is pretty good. No spam there yet  But it's a new account.

Free POP access and automatic forwarding
Access your mail the way you want to. Download your messages. Read them offline. Use your Blackberry or Outlook or just the good ol' web. Or forward new messages to an email account you specify. You can even switch to other email services without having to worry about losing access to your messages. Think of it as email portability.

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/about_whatsnew.html


----------



## Shane9999

could somebody please give this poor sorta newbie an invite to gmail?


----------



## Shane9999

oops. my email [email protected]


----------



## puter hater

I have three gmail accounts. I dont think I need any more thank you.....


----------



## Shane9999

Thanks guys. But i used that gmail geter tool thingamajigger and got invited!


----------



## MN_N8VTech

puter hater said:


> LOL gee I havent been called a newbie in a long time. But that is ok I will get over THIS TIME
> 
> Im good on g-mail I have 3 accounts with them. But what I was asking was what is so great about G-mail. I have been using the accounts and I dont see thme any different them any other account like yahoo or hotmail. Is there something Im missing here . Why does every one what G-MAIL?


Looks like you got some insight by the following posts. Yea I guess not everyone sees it as so great. I ran across it as I was using an email service that limited my bandwidth even though it was 15mb of space,and I exceeded the bandwidth a couple times,but I still needed space. I also dont like the fancy text & stuff that others like,but thats just me, and now with being able to use it in outlook you have some of those features.
Sorry for thinking you were a newbie


----------



## jws2k49

Can anyone send me an invite to gmail??? or is this not possible???
My email is; [email protected]

Thanks in advance if anyone is possible to do this for me

Jacob


----------



## puter hater

invites all you want
invites


----------



## jadownen

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Jack Downen [email protected]


----------



## johnnyboy199

Hey please who ever has Gmail please send me an invatation! i would do anything to get Gmail. My name is John and my e-mail is [email protected]

thank you


----------



## jd_957

spammers must love this darn post. email addys just ripe for the harvesting.


----------



## ZaidR

Please ,
How can I invite others to open a Gmail account

could you please answer me??
Thanks alot
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Comnir

It has been already discussed in this thread. Here & there are other posts before that, on the same page.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

thank you Comnir,Im tired of wasting my breath,lol


----------



## warta

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


plz man i need a gmail but they askin me for an invitation can u invite me to get my mailoplz ? my email is [email protected] my name is warta i'm waiting ur invitation

regard :up:


----------



## nuri

Could anyone please send me an invitaion for the gmail...
I'd really appreciate it!
my name is nuri and email is : [email protected]
Thanks a lot!


----------



## G64ming

Hi, all 
Can anyone send me an invitation to gmail. 
Using hotmail has really been tough especially with the 2mb limit.
Thanking you in advance for your attention.


----------



## G64ming

My name is Gregory and my email is [email protected]
Thanks a mil.


----------



## starship_fl

G64ming said:


> Hi, all
> Can anyone send me an invitation to gmail.
> Using hotmail has really been tough especially with the 2mb limit.
> Thanking you in advance for your attention.


2MB limit?

I've had 250MB of free space for a long time.

Where've you been?


----------



## ~Candy~

250MB inbox available only in the 50 United States, District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico. Eligible Hotmail users will first receive 25MB at sign-up. Please allow at least 30 days for activation of your 250MB storage to verify your e-mail account and help prevent abuse. Microsoft Corporation reserves the right to provide 250MB inbox to free Hotmail accounts at its discretion.

http://login.passport.net/uilogin.srf?id=2

Mine is 2 megs too.


----------



## CouchMaster

G64ming said:


> My name is Gregory and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks a mil.


Done


----------



## joecool10

my name is jon and email [email protected] .
thank you


----------



## m4x1mu5

If anyone has a gmail invite for me that would be great, I know im a n00b in this forum but its a pretty good forum so im gonna be sticking around :up: 
my name is Max Tuo
my email is [email protected]

Anybody got xbox live?

Holla!


----------



## starship_fl

AcaCandy said:


> Mine is 2 megs too.


That sure doesn't sound fair.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

sent maximus


----------



## johnkiran

hi guys,
can u send me a gmail invitation plz.........
my acc is johnkiran and my id is [email protected]


----------



## Squashman

johnkiran said:


> hi guys,
> can u send me a gmail invitation plz.........
> my acc is johnkiran and my id is [email protected]


http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## CouchMaster

LwdSquashman said:


> http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


Done


----------



## miketrax

Hey, JS73, Could I get an invite to Gmail. My name is Michael and my email is [email protected].


----------



## CouchMaster

sent


----------



## Squashman

miketrax said:


> Hey, JS73, Could I get an invite to Gmail. My name is Michael and my email is [email protected].


Wow, it is amazing that people dont bother to read the end of the thread before they bother posting. If they would just read the thread they wouldn't have had to bother creating an account here just to post asking for a gmail account.

http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## jd_957

LwdSquashman said:


> Wow, it is amazing that people dont bother to read the end of the thread before they bother posting.


But the harvester bots would not have so much fun with all the posted email addys.....ROFL


----------



## MD.GEIST

hi my name is john my email is [email protected] my i have Gmail account please!!


----------



## CouchMaster

MD.GEIST said:


> hi my name is john my email is [email protected] my i have Gmail account please!!


Sent - have a nice day!


----------



## starship_fl

I am continually amazed and amused by this thread.

Did a spammer start it?


----------



## grampedstl

My original post 'specifically' said that I wanted P.M. requests and they continue to post their e-mail addresses for public viewing!!!
I also have noticed the almost every request came from someone with a "hotmail" address!!!!

Go Figure!


----------



## ~Candy~

gramp, new posters cannot private message right away.


----------



## strangesmurf

i dont know if your still giving out invite for gmail but if so can you please send me one? [email protected]


----------



## CouchMaster

strangesmurf said:


> i dont know if your still giving out invite for gmail but if so can you please send me one? [email protected]


OK Mr. Smurf - sent...


----------



## strangesmurf

thank you CouchMaster


----------



## jd_957

:up: we handle advice and help here. gmail is not something any of us are to good at.

you may want to check the following link for gmail.

http://www.gmailforums.com/index.php?showforum=14


----------



## geiger

Hy! Could you invite me for an gmail account, plz... My name is Manuel. Email is [email protected]


----------



## joanlevin

My e-mail is [email protected]
Could you please invite me to sign up for gmail?
Thank you,
Joan Levin


----------



## joanlevin

Shmonkey said:


> Post your email address here and theres a good chance a bot will pick it up and youll start getting spam, sent you an invite anyway tony


Could you invite me to sign up for Gmail?
Joan Levin
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Sent you an invite jlevin


----------



## joanlevin

Thanks, but my e-mail is [email protected] (two l's)

Joan Levin


----------



## rez410

sent you one ceronne


----------



## Squashman

GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!

http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## joanlevin

Thank you SOOOO much!


----------



## MN_N8VTech

your welcome JLLEVIN


----------



## geiger

pctech_wannabe said:


> your welcome JLLEVIN


Hy! Could you invite me to GMail too! That would be great. plz 
Name is Manuel and Email is [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy

geiger,

I sent you one.


----------



## petriburg

Still wanting gmail invites? This guy claims to have 289 invites he wants to give away. Go for it! [email protected]


----------



## Squashman

GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!

http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## geiger

Ratboy said:


> geiger,
> 
> I sent you one.


Tanks a lot...


----------



## vanillag1rl

If someone wants an invite gotta PM.


----------



## rkhullar

make [email protected]
name rajan khullar
age 19


----------



## telecom69

So I take it you have one now???


----------



## MN_N8VTech

lol


----------



## MN_N8VTech

petriburg, He might not appreciate you posting his email here. I didnt quote you because then I'd be just as guilty, but Im referring to your post on the previous page.


----------



## center50

Does anyone have an extra invite? I would very much appreciate it!
[email protected]


----------



## sander743

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Hey i cant sent u a PM it wont let me, my email is [email protected] id really like an invite my whole family has gmail


----------



## CouchMaster

NOOBS can't PM right away - something to do with Spam...


----------



## Squashman

GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!

http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## jd_957

Squashman said:


> GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!


WHERE?.....LOL


----------



## canndy

GMail Accounts? Go get them Here


----------



## vanillag1rl

If you want Gmail. PM me with your current email and I'll send you an invite. 
After you sign up for gmail down load the notifier.
http://toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/index?promo=gdl-en
(It places an icon on your taskbar, notifing you if you got new mail)
Then you can get the drive shell
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/E-mail/Mail-Utilities/GMail-Drive-shell-extension.shtml
(It's easy to do, click on the setup.exe, it then places an icon in your windows exployer) it shows up as a drive
Gmail drive i believe.
I use all of those, if you have anyquestions let me know.


----------



## vanillag1rl

jd_957 said:


> WHERE?.....LOL


He had a link below all of that.
PM me if you want an invite.


----------



## past tense

sander743 said:


> my whole family has gmail


if your whole family has gmail,why didn't they give you an invite?


----------



## jd_957

vanillag1rl said:


> He had a link below all of that.
> PM me if you want an invite.


  that was meant as a joke. saw him post that same thing over and over. no one reads the thread. they just post.

besides i have one already and never used it.

also i posted this earlier.


jd_957 said:


> :up: we handle advice and help here. gmail is not something any of us are to good at.
> 
> you may want to check the following link for gmail.
> 
> http://www.gmailforums.com/index.php?showforum=14


----------



## starship_fl

starship_fl said:


> I am continually amazed and amused by this thread.
> 
> Did a spammer start it?


Still true


----------



## jd_957

waiting for one of the mods to go through and lock all the gmail threads..lol

not holding my breath.


----------



## canndy

past tense said:


> if your whole family has gmail,why didn't they give you an invite?


 :up:


----------



## CouchMaster

jd_957 said:


> waiting for one of the mods to go through and lock all the gmail threads..lol
> 
> not holding my breath.


Well, that just might be a really, really, good idea! With maybe a link to the other signup place.


----------



## Squashman

CouchMaster said:


> Well, that just might be a really, really, good idea! With maybe a link to the other signup place.


I already emailed the mods about this but the Head Honcho said he likes the linkage he is getting from Google.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Do people actually get invites when they request one there? I definitely dont need one, every time I send a few they reset my one account to 50 again, Im just curious. I thought about whether the mods would kill the thread too,but Im sure theyre right on it if something needs to be straightened out.


----------



## ycire

name's Eric Manuel email [email protected] love to have a gmail invitation thanks


----------



## telecom69

Just sent you one let me know that you get it .....


----------



## Darekk1982

One thing makes this thread unusual....
Neither you can hijack it nor mark it 'solved'... 

BTW, it seems that TSG is the only source for Gmail, no matter what link you post here, as you can see by the previous posts....


----------



## Darekk1982

I know what you mean, PCtech...I've just got rid of a hundred invites...Got a hundred again after a while...


----------



## dan44762000

i have 50 invites to give away,,simply send me an email telling me why u should get one,,what u waiting for get emailing
[email protected]


----------



## kebard

hey can someone please send me an invite to gmail?? [email protected] thanks a lot


----------



## Darekk1982

Sent, Kebard...
Have fun...


----------



## vanillag1rl

What do you mean you cant mark this solved?


----------



## vanillag1rl

Hey you guys download the Gmail Drive?
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/E-mail/Mail-Utilities/GMail-Drive-shell-extension.shtml
It's cool take a look at it


----------



## Darekk1982

vanillag1rl said:


> What do you mean you cant mark this solved?


Can you??
It was started by a simple qustion - 'can I get an invite here?'...
Now, one gets it, another one needs it...so this is a thread that's still doing its 'job'...a neverending one...how could it be solved?...I'm just wondering, Vanilla 
...


----------



## Squashman

Darekk1982 said:


> BTW, it seems that TSG is the only source for Gmail, no matter what link you post here, as you can see by the previous posts....


I'll keep posting this on every page if I have to.

GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!
http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## Squashman

Dont we have enough threads started for GMAIL singup.
http://forums.techguy.org/t282487.html


----------



## Flrman1

I am going to merge this with the other thread for Gmail accounts. We don't need another one.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

That link doesnt go anywhere squashman,says no thread specified. Thanks flrman, I think I started the other one, and OMG am I sorry,lol. Although from what someone posted earlier Mike doesnt seem to mind I guess.


----------



## kebard

darekk1982 does gmail send me something that i need to do to get into it? i don't have anything in my inbox of my email. just wondering. thanks again


----------



## jd_957

GMAIL. CHECK THE FOLLOWING LINK FOR ALL GMAIL.......ROFL 

http://www.gmailforums.com/lofiversion/index.php/f14.html


----------



## Squashman

pctech_wannabe said:


> That link doesnt go anywhere squashman,says no thread specified. Thanks flrman, I think I started the other one, and OMG am I sorry,lol. Although from what someone posted earlier Mike doesnt seem to mind I guess.


Read flrman1's post. He merged two threads together. Another person started a gmail signup thread, I asked them to close it.


----------



## patit0x

whoever needs a gmail send me a private msg and ill give u one.


----------



## MN_N8VTech

Oh ok squashman. patiOx, generally I think new users are asking for invites and they arent able to send PM's for some time.Kebard- Ive heard that some of the email services put the invites in junk mail,maybe check there? If you need another let me know in a post and ill pm YOU my email, as far as I know you can receive pm's.


----------



## Darekk1982

Kebard, sorry to hear that, but try as PCtech said and go to junk or spam folder to find it. If there's anything try this:



Squashman said:


> (...)
> 
> GO HERE FOR INVITES!!!!
> http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


or PM anybody willing to give invites,

or post it here again...


----------



## CouchMaster

Google Expands GMAIL Access
http://pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,120066,00.asp


----------



## AjayS

Hi Guys It's Been Well Over 2 Weeks Now N I Dont Seem To Have Got Any Invites To Give Away From Google Still Waitin . Thanx U Guys For Invitin Me To Google But Unfortunately I Got No Invites From Google To Give Away Wonder How U Guys Get Them :-?


----------



## AjayS

Tsg Is The Best Site I Feel Were One Can Get All Info He Is Craving For In The Field Of Computers ;-)


----------



## AjayS

Tsg Is The Best Site I Feel Were One Can Get All Info He Is Craving For In The Field Of Computers


----------



## MN_N8VTech

AjayS, theres no way to "get" them. You just wait until google decides you need more, or some. Someone at google must sit there and watch my account, every time I give away 4 or 5 it goes right back to 50. But it seems you may not have to wait long anyway now, check the link by couchpotato a few posts up. There already inviting 1 of 20 users to googles home page, and theyre talking a release soon.


----------



## AjayS

Thanx again pc_tech looks like i'll have to wait for a long time for me to get 'some' invites to give away here n elswere


----------



## goji

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


ma namez Sanjog Sandhu and ma e-mail address iz Plz give me dat gmail permission!


----------



## Darekk1982

Sent, goji...


----------



## bryeagle

send your request to ibbledwop at gmail dot com have 50 invites


----------



## albertec

PM me your name and email addy
I've got 50 invites to give out.


----------



## shipman

Shipman

If someone could gimme an invite or however that works would be most appreciated...and is google getting a browser or sumthing like that?


----------



## Ratboy

shipman,

Invitation sent


----------



## shipman

awesome much appreciated man


----------



## sh2005

If someone could send me an invite to gmail - that'd be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance...
- sh2005


----------



## Ratboy

sh2005,

I'd be glad to send you one. But, rather than posting your e-mail address here, click on the link below and enter your address there. You will be sent one.

http://isnoop.net/gmail/index.php


----------



## tokenit

hi can you please send me an invite for gmail?


----------



## sarahohare

My name is Sarah O'Hare. Is there any way I can still get a gmail invite? If so, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## past tense

I just sent you one Sarah,now come back and edit out your email address so you don't get spam.


----------



## iMatt

If anyone still needs any, I have about 150, throughout about 3 accounts. Just PM me your email if you want.


----------



## BeneJoe

Thx Ratboy!
Works fine with me... :up:
BTW i read somewhere that the invitational beta testing is over, and GMail is public now...it's not true, is it?


----------



## LittleJunior

Posting your e-mail adresses here is asking for spam.


----------



## munenro

If there was any way that someone could please send me a gmail invite i would be very thankful. if anyone can, please let me know. thanx


----------



## echofalcon

I would really like to join the gmail beta. Can I get an invitation?


----------



## Jeckler

http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## millimalikas

i would like a gmail account. can someone send me an invitation please?


----------



## rox731

Did you guys read this? I don't know what to believe now.

http://gmail-is-too-creepy.com/

Rox


----------



## AvvY

Ok well, I am getting out of the whole gmail venture now that I am using my domain for email accounts. Because I have so many invites, I thought I'd share em out, so help yourself:

- Just click the links to activate them -

ALL THE INVITES WERE ACCEPTED!
FOR MORE PLEASE SEE MY POST BELOW:::

- Don't tell me that I was never unkind 

Late,


----------



## past tense

rox731 said:


> Did you guys read this? I don't know what to believe now.
> 
> http://gmail-is-too-creepy.com/
> 
> Rox


good article
its funny last week i was reading a email i sent to a firewall comp and what do i see on the right side of the page but firewall ads.
they always say any important stuff should be encrpyted
i was reading here that Yahoo will go to 1gig maybe i will check them out see if they are any better.


----------



## Gods_Word

Please giv me a Gmail invite me email is [email protected]


----------



## AvvY

Gods_word, how about u look at the invites already offered above???

Thanx for your email address tho, you can enjoy the spam - YUMMY!

Late,


----------



## AvvY

Ok guys, here is a list of some more activations 


::::ALL INVITES THAT WERE POSTED HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED:::

Enjoy:

Late,


----------



## AvvY

Ok well I have given out 19 invites so far, I have 30 more, but will wait a few days before I post anymore up.

Late,


----------



## past tense

links almost used up
will put out more later in new post
just want to get rid of these,before i lose edit privilege


----------



## rox731

past tense said:


> good article
> its funny last week i was reading a email i sent to a firewall comp and what do i see on the right side of the page but firewall ads.
> they always say any important stuff should be encrpyted
> i was reading here that Yahoo will go to 1gig maybe i will check them out see if they are any better.


Wow, I hope Yahoo does. I really don't like the ad feature snoop thing. And if my husband is using my computer to use it then I might get ads too. I'm going to go look for any rumors on this article. Past Tense if you find any let us know. Then we can start a Yahoo thread about that.

Rox


----------



## jubhaka

Hi my name is Jermain Ubhaka and I would like to get a gmail permission also. Is there any way you guys can give me an invite. Thank You


----------



## jubhaka

SOrry, my email is [email protected]


----------



## jubhaka

SOrry, my name is Jermain Ubhaka and my email is [email protected] Can anyone give me a GMAIL invite. Thank You


----------



## Cyberdash

my email is [email protected]. Could you send me an invitation to Gmail?


----------



## Ratboy

jubhaka,
Cyberdash,

Invitations have been sent.


----------



## zdonz

why are all these people so desperate for gmail?


----------



## AvvY

More invites:

:::ALL INVITES HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED:::

Enjoy.

Late,


----------



## rox731

The are givin 1 gig of space for email and they say they have other features. But now there is a rumor that Yahoo is considering giving a gig too. Still looking into that.

Rox


----------



## zdonz

yeah i know that, in fact i have one, but its annoying to use and tracks all emails ... the format is like IM except bots read and remember everything you write so they can target ads to you...they say they wont save any data on you personally but if you have a static IP, they could...im not comfortable with it

zdonz


----------



## Jeckler

There's over half a million invites available here!


----------



## Ropellat3688

Hi my name is thomas and my email is [email protected]
i would really like to try gmail
i heard goood stuff bout it
please invite me 
thanks
Thomas


----------



## Ratboy

Ropellat3688,

Invitation sent.


----------



## rafix

Hi I'm Raf, I'de love to check what all the fuss is about. Please invite me too..


----------



## rafix

[email protected]


----------



## Po3tist

If u can, send me a Gmail invitation plz.

I have a 2GB Yahoo! mail account which is gonna expire soon, and I really want to try how the Gmail is going to work. 
I'm curious about this "everybodyistalkingaboutit" thing.
It would be good if it would be really possible to import adresses from other accounts. I would be really thankfull and maybe I can provide som privileges on some sites in return.

[email protected]

Thx...


----------



## AvvY

on behalf of the web crawlers: thank u for ur emails, they will be spammed accordingly...

Late,


----------



## papa_lazarou

rafix and po3tist - invites sent


----------



## mutantmeat

could you please send me an invite for gmail? I'm Hector  
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## Po3tist

Thanks for the invitation.
If you gonna need something in the future related to comps, just write me an email-I'll help if I can


----------



## past tense

anyone who needs an invite can go here http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## [email protected]

i joined gmail the first day it came out

i LOVE it

its better than any emial program i have used

message email or post to me and id love to give you an invite


----------



## gbrock

Could someone please send me a invite to GMAIL. My e-mail addy is [email protected]


----------



## gbrock

if you can please send me a invite to [email protected]

thanks,
gayle


----------



## putasolution

Gayle, gmail invite sent


----------



## Jeckler

past tense said:


> anyone who needs an invite can go here http://isnoop.net/gmail/


I've mentioned it twice. I don't think anyone knows how to read anymore.


----------



## putasolution

I do but, I don't like signing up to anything, I like to give them to who I want 

and the site is likely to be inundated now that google plan to up the mailbox size to 2Gb


----------



## past tense

here are some more gmail invites

those went quick, i will put more out later if i have the time.
go here for more gmail invites
http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## putasolution

wrighty click the link in past tenses' post


----------



## Gurle7769

HEY. MY boyfriend has G mail and i want it and i don't know how to get it.. does he need to get an invation from google or can he jsut invite me from his g mail..or can anyone invite me please... thank you..


----------



## putasolution

He should have 50 invites that he should have got when he initially joined. 

In the bottom left corner of his main screen, is Invite a friend, he just needs to enter your current email address and a invite will be sent to you


----------



## toconno2

Could you please send me an invite my email address is [email protected] thankS ALOT!


----------



## Ratboy

toconno2,

Invitation sent.


----------



## johnnyboy12

Can I get a Gmail invite sent to [email protected]. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks

johnny


----------



## past tense

gmail invites here http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## Gurle7769

He my boyfriend got an invite from his brother for g mail... and someone told me that he could invite me and we tryed and it says nothing about inviting a friend and he's suposed to have 50 invites. So can anyone help me e mail me at [email protected] thank you 
Does anyone have any invites if you can't help me with this.... and that web site that you people are telling people to go to for AN INVITE the web site sucks cause it wont send me an invation to my email.. SO CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME...


----------



## drewazn

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


Hi there, 
could u please send me an invitation to gmail. thank you very much.
Cheers,
Drew


----------



## Ratboy

johnnyboy12,
Gurle7769,

Invitations have been sent.


----------



## stargazer072

Hi Tech Support Guy!

Any chance you have any extra invites lying around? I've been dying for an account! My email is [email protected]

Thanks in advance,
Heather Maloney


----------



## putasolution

Stargazer, invite sent


----------



## pukpukg

Can i please have invite - above link wont work for me

[email protected]


----------



## i hate ram

it's so funny how people just register to get gmail.. 


thanks for becoming a beneficial part of our wonderful community, leechers


----------



## Ratboy

pukpukg,

Invitation sent.


----------



## DefIn1

Hello everyone, I'm trying to get a gmail account and was wondering if anyone out there may be able to help me out.

My email right now...hehe...is [email protected].com

Thanks a Million


----------



## DefIn1

Got it Thanks for all the help


----------



## drewazn

Thanks Ratboy
i actually manage to get one from one of my friends but very much thank you for your help
cheers everyone
Ciao
Drew


----------



## AvvY

Ok, here is the next round of Gmail accounts:

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-8150fd2860-b3af523942

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-f1330d2ecb-c8364c0f8f

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-6eb25627a2-be445e9eb9

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-72605869ca-56ed5e7972

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-6a8b8eba8c-efdb91d59b

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-7ce17f8c44-36b1f40cce

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-8c6086e463-fbda4d08ac

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-88bcbc6aab-bd9e6ed414

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-b968138fb3-39310cf499

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-c8c50de6da-2006aee44d

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-2ba144cbbf-45d2eef995

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-28caedd989-2d95d79728

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-aa6916c2b5-8fe168677a

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-bac3ab5dce-2c8a67b310-cb12eeb5e1

Late,


----------



## ashishbhutad

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


my full name is ashish c bhutada and my e mail address is [email protected] so i request you to sen me invitation i will activat it within 4 days.
yours
ashish


----------



## amkoolz

Could anyone be kind enough to invite [email protected] to Gmail? I know there are still a few good men out there!!!


----------



## Ratboy

amkoolz,
ashishbhutad,

Invitations sent.


----------



## amkoolz

i did ot receive a link that takes make me to the signup page. am i missing something? would you please post the link again to [email protected]?

grateful,
ayman


----------



## Ratboy

amkoolz,

Strange. I got a reply indicating that Ayman Z accepted the invitation.  

At any rate, I've sent another. Check Hotmail's spam folder, it may have been detected as spam.


----------



## past tense

all invites taken, go here for more http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## jambatanbosi

hello
my name: joe
my email: [email protected]
thanks for your invitation to gmail later ok.


----------



## past tense

go here for more Gmail invites http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## josdegr

got my GMAIL here. since i am new and cant post a link. just copy and paste what is below. after a little searching of the GMAIL Forum, you should find what you need.

*gmailforums.com/index.php?showforum=14*


----------



## chopper23

Can I please get gmail. Got a bung eye and a gammy leg, pretty unfortunate really.


----------



## redalert5

any invites left?


----------



## war17

I have Gmail invites. Chopper and redaler, please provide email addresses to where I can send the invites.

If you want a Gmail account, post your email address here or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com Replace (AT) with @


----------



## redalert5

Thanx man will do!


----------



## chopper23

could you plz send to [email protected]

thanks a lot bud


----------



## war17

Invite sent to chopper23.

Edit: Chopper23 has opened an account.


----------



## bigbearss

could i get an invite [email protected]

thanks casey


----------



## war17

Invite sent to bigbearss.


----------



## happy81guy

my name is justin miller my email is [email protected]
I would really appreciate it
thanks a lot


----------



## war17

Invite sent to happy81guy.

If anyone else needs a Gmail account, post your email address here or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## 1techgirl

I got 50 to give away! I have had gmail for months, but only just seen how to send invites to people! Yippee!


----------



## jamie.b

A Gmail account would be mighty fine,
Thanks

My name is Jamie Bryant

mysterymexican_at_hotmail_dot_com


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Jamie.b

Edit: Jamie.b has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## eskim0

hello to all of you!!

Pls can anybody send me an invitation for gmail???????

thnxs           :down:


----------



## war17

eskim0, I can give you an invite if you provide an email address to send the invite to.

Edit: Eskim0 hass opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## rolfens

no way, they're giving out gmail invitations?? 
me too! me too! 
could I have one pleeease? [email protected]


----------



## putasolution

Done, Rolfen (supersouz)


----------



## rolfens

Thanks!!


----------



## bug86

howdy, any chance someone could send me an invite ? [email protected]


----------



## past tense

yes i have just sent one across the pond to you,bug86


----------



## aquahot&cold

my email is [email protected]
plz give me invitation...plzplzplz
my name is marco


----------



## Ratboy

aquahot&cold,

Invitation sent.


----------



## aquahot&cold

um....u said that if u try to fail and succeeed what have you done?well can i know ur name?coz...do i know u?


----------



## war17

I have Gmail invites. Post your email address here or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Ratboy

aquahot&cold,

I'm not sure where I first came across the saying I use in my signature (If you try to fail and succeed, what have you really done?), but I like it.

I don't think I know you, but then you never know. My name is Luis.


----------



## past tense

go here for invites http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## maine

yo could some one send me a invitation to GMail please
Thanks 

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## eskim0

thnxs a lot for the offer

pls send me an invitation to : svenasperen at hotmail dot com


----------



## putasolution

Click on one of the links that *past tense* has posted


----------



## war17

Sent invites to maine and eskim0.

Edit: Eskim0 has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else needs a Gmail account, post your email address on this forum or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## terryxp

I have about 25 gmail invites to give, email me at [email protected] and I will dole them out to whomever giveths a crappeth


----------



## Mygw

Please I need to have a Gmail address
[email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Mygw.


----------



## rrtch70

I have 50 Gmail invites and that is now at 2gig inboxes now if ya want one send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will give some away


----------



## pwchang

Shmonkey said:


> Post your email address here and theres a good chance a bot will pick it up and youll start getting spam, sent you an invite anyway tony


Hi,

May you please send me an invite to G-mail? Please use account name pchang or pchang9 and my email is [email protected]. Thank you in advance for your generosity.


----------



## war17

Invite sent to pwchang.


----------



## culex

hi,
can somebody out there invite me to GMail.. my email [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to culex.


----------



## scpicker

Hi i would really love to have a gmail account

would it be possible ?

my name is Simon Pickering

e-mail : [email protected]

thanks


----------



## war17

Sent invite to scpicker.

Edit: Scpicker has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## coldice

Please I need to have a Gmail address
Name: Alvin Rodriguez
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Big-K

Invite sent to coldice...btw, I would reccoemend everyone that can remove their email now, and from now on post it in an address at domain dot com format.


----------



## Mr Broly

Oh, looks loke you beat me to it Big-K, lol


----------



## rrtch70

Ok Guys I have given away 2 invites to our friends here congrats Peter and bottle I still have 48 invites left for you guys here to give away to my friends here on Tech Support Guy so keep the requests coming send request to me at [email protected] and I will keep inviting till they are all gone  this is pay back to all the great tech info that friends on this site have given me to get a little you have to give a little lol


----------



## terryxp

Invite sent to bottlecheque


----------



## terryxp

Invite sent to arommel


----------



## terryxp

Ooops... now you have 2 each


----------



## rrtch70

still 48 invites left lot's left for every one


----------



## DTechZone

*I want Gmail - Walla.com has 1 Gigabye of free space too... just sign up!!! :up:F R E E   *


----------



## robbiesamuel

can someone please invite me into a g mail account!


----------



## robbiesamuel

hook me up guys!


----------



## war17

I would be glad to send you an invite, but need an email address to send it to.


----------



## maine

yo could some one send me a Gmail invatation thanks


----------



## Mr Broly

Give us your email address so we can send you the invitation.


----------



## war17

Maine,

I sent an invite to you 2 1/2 days ago. Did you see it in your Hotmail account?

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com

Edit: Maine has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I guess I'll monitor this thread too... I have 100 invites to give out. Email me at [email protected] if you want an invite. I might send it from my other account but I don't want to give out that address here.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DTechZone said:


> *I want Gmail - Walla.com has 1 Gigabye of free space too... just sign up!!! :up:F R E E   *


Gmail has over 2 gigs.


----------



## AvvY

I now fail to understand Gmail. First they offer 1gb which was awesome, now they are past the 2gb barrier, and everyday - actually, every few hours, an extra mb gets added. I fail to understand why someone would need so much space - I have argued this with friends, but I think this is rediculus. Aside from that Gmail is still an alright service, but I don't use my account anymore aside from using it as a spam account - feel free to add to it as that's all my account recieves - I now use my websites email address facilities.

I will post some more invites soon - i keep getting topped up to 50.

Late,


----------



## josdegr

war17 said:


> Maine,
> 
> I sent an invite to you 2 1/2 days ago. Did you see it in your Hotmail account?
> 
> Edit: Maine has opened an account. Congrats!


for everyone. if you have a GMAIL invite sent to a HOTMAIL/MSN addy and do not see it. check your JUNK mail folder. HOTMAIL/MSN email sometimes identifies GMAIL as junk. just food for thought.


----------



## devereux

sportman18 said:


> I want to sign up for GMAIL can I get GMAIL here ?


yes go to this i have a url where you can get one email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

2 invites sent, keep emailing me.


----------



## Mr Broly

bigavvystyle said:


> I now fail to understand Gmail. First they offer 1gb which was awesome, now they are past the 2gb barrier, and everyday - actually, every few hours, an extra mb gets added. I fail to understand why someone would need so much space


Actually many people use gmail and the rest of the emails with much space to send movies. On person puts uploads a movie into thier gmail account and gives out the username and password. You then have to use a program to sign in and downlooad from the account. IT wourks good because these movies are usually 700 mbs.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It's true... and It's faster than using some P2P thing because you're getting it from a server.


----------



## Ratboy

How is uploading a 700MB file possible if GMail is limited to 10MB attachments?


----------



## Mr Broly

they break it up into and compress them into, like you say, 10 mb files using WinRAR. Then when you download all the files, you open the first compressed file and the rest uncompress automatically putting the movie back together again as a whole. Thats why its easy to download movies off of email severs with the Peer2Mail program.


----------



## dzel34

Hi guys! I'm just a newbie here but I'd appreciate it if you could give me a gmail account. It's like a status symbol where i come from. my email is [email protected]. Thanks guys!


----------



## war17

Sent invite to dzel34.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Where do you come from?


----------



## Radeon1805

Can someone here give me a gmail account? please... oh yes.. my email is [email protected] thankyou.


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Radeon.

If anyone esle wants a Gmail account, post your email here or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## rumbach

war17 said:


> Sent invite to Radeon.
> 
> If anyone esle wants a Gmail account, post your email here or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


Would appreciate it if you would send one to [email protected].
Tks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent


----------



## =ChainGang=

Plese send me an invotaion for g-mail my name is brandon and my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Ratboy

=ChainGang=,

Invitation sent.


----------



## jelm0

Could you please send me an invitation? Thanks so much - jelm0(AT)yahoo.com.au


----------



## war17

Sent invite to jelm0.

If anyone esle wants a Gmail account, post your email here or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## aquahot&cold

can u guys giv my sis a gmail signup invite?
she wants it bad!
her email is [email protected] and her name is lili


----------



## war17

aquahot&col,

Ratboy sent you an invite April 15. Did you not get it? Look in the Junk folder.


----------



## aquahot&cold

i got an invite but my sister wants one too
plz give her an invite to [email protected]
her name is lili
my name is ty and my email is [email protected] 
we are different people here!
hehe~plz give her one
shes begging me
coz my gmail accoutn cant invite!


----------



## war17

Sent invite to lili (aquahot&cold).


----------



## aquahot&cold

thx
u should look at my sis's face


----------



## shiznit

pleas i beg someone get me a Gmail account i need 1 desperatly 
if u do i will give u a wicked url

My names abs and my email address is [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to shiznit.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I can't wait to see the wicked URL...


----------



## acidkino

please invite me to gmail, am desperately want have it
read it from magazine and turn me very interest
my name acid
email: [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to acidkino.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

He emailed me a couple days ago with a request. He can have yours I took mine back.


----------



## acidkino

arigatou very much


----------



## N0way420

my name is Jamie plezzz send an invitation for a Gmail @ [email protected] Jamie(-_-)


----------



## N0way420

plezzzz


----------



## war17

Sent invite to NOway420. 

JackFrost, sorry about sending an invite to acidkino. I did not know he/she emailed you.


----------



## 1techgirl

Here's a link for an account!!

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-1800f81688-432daf83fb-288bfa9b1c

Enjoy!


----------



## millerc56

My name is Carol, and I am trying to locate an invite for a Gmail Email account. I would really appreciate an invite if someone still has one available and is willing to send.

Thanks for any assistance that you may be able to provide regarding this request!!!

Many Thanks!!!

Carol....

Carol L. Miller, MCP
[email protected]
Enid, OK, USA


----------



## war17

Sent Invite to millerc56.


----------



## 1techgirl

Millerc56 has opened an account


----------



## war17

Then I will take back my Millerc56 invite and give to someone else.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

war17 said:


> Sent invite to NOway420.
> 
> JackFrost, sorry about sending an invite to acidkino. I did not know he/she emailed you.


It's ok... I didn't think they would post here for another one. He never accepted mine so i just took it back.


----------



## Alan18

I will take any account.

Alan Irv

[email protected]


----------



## jude87

yo can someone send me an gmail link please   :up: 
my Email address is [email protected]
thanks 
Jude87


----------



## war17

Sent invites to Alan18. Jude87, you already have a Gmail account.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao

jude87 said:


> Email address is [email protected]
> thanks
> Jude87


You already have a G-MAIL account if your e-mail adress is [email protected] !


----------



## Alan18

I just got an invite.

Thankyou very much Chook.

Alan


----------



## INeedGmail!!

Can Someone send me an invite.I really Want G-mail. War17 can u send me an invite please? Thx ahead of time


----------



## Skivvywaver

Send me a PM with an email addy. I'll hook you up.


----------



## INeedGmail!!

Got it, Thx Skivvy


----------



## id3372

Hey my name is Ben, [email protected].
Can I get Gmail?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent


----------



## pnkrawksk8er

I would love to have a gmail account, my school one only works about 75% of the time... my email is [email protected]. Thanks!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver

OK sent. Have two.


----------



## Alan18

How do I get invites?

Alan


----------



## war17

Alan18,

I assume you already have an account (because I sent you an invite), and you are asking how to invite others. Gmail gives out invitations randomly. In a few days, you should see a Invite box at the bottom left of your Gmail Inbox.


----------



## Alan18

Thats right.

Thanks War.

Alan


----------



## lehatche

Any Left? I would like a G-mail.


----------



## lehatche

This is going to make page 42, so I will ask agin would you have any more invites to G-mail? If so I would like one. If not could you post me at [email protected] when and if you get Beta testing done. Thanks


----------



## keith_sam

could you please send me a invite to gmail thanx my email is [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Keith_sam.

Edit: Keith_sam has open an account. Congrats! 

If anyone esle wants a Gmail account, post your email here or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent to lehatche


----------



## ShadowKnight

I would like one too please. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sent to ShadowKnight


----------



## war17

Sent invite to ShadowKnight.

Oops! We sent about the same time. I will take back my invite.


----------



## pre90s

could you please send me a gmail invite my email is [email protected]
thank you


----------



## war17

Sent invite to pre90s.


----------



## pre90s

Thank you


----------



## siither

Hi ... are any *G-Mail [/B**] accounts left ?...

I would aprreciate it if someone giv me an invite... 

K... thanks in advance :up:*


----------



## war17

siither said:


> Hi ... are any *G-Mail [/B**] accounts left ?...
> 
> I would aprreciate it if someone giv me an invite...
> 
> K... thanks in advance :up:*


*

I would send you an invite if you provide an email address.*


----------



## Lady_Tron

are there anymore gmail accounts to be give out?? is so can i please have one...thank
[email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Lady_Tron.


----------



## guilo

i have a bunch of invites. PM for one.


----------



## siither

war17 said:


> I would send you an invite if you provide an email address.


My mail is

[email protected]

Thank u  ......


----------



## war17

Sent invite to siiter.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## linda_jb

Hi,

I would really appreciate an invite to Gmail.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## siither

Thank u...... love my new G-mail...............


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Linda_jb.

Linda_jb has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## Forastero

I also have a buch of invitations, if someone wants one just let me know.


----------



## amkoolz

Can someone send my brother and me gmail invitations

Ahmed ZEIN [email protected]  
Ayman ZEIN [email protected] 

really grateful


----------



## war17

Sent invite to amkoolz.

Edit: Amkoolz has opened an account.


----------



## linda_jb

Thank you war17.

Linda


----------



## sumilo

I am also interested in gmail invitation

My name is Hendra
[email protected]

Thanks a lot...


----------



## war17

Sent invite to sumilo.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao

I have *45* invites to give out. Post or PM your name and e-mail (no Hotmail).


----------



## MonoX

Sonic Chao:And all the other G-mail invitation guys
Could you please send me an invite
MonoX is the name and E-mail is [email protected]

Shot alot okes :up:


----------



## war17

Sent invite to MonoX.


----------



## navUK

can someone pls send me an invite for gmail to [email protected]ks


----------



## war17

Sent invite to navUK.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## MonoX

Thanx alot War17 :up: :up: , i really appreciate it


----------



## lil_tubagirl

I have quite a few invites to give away. PM me with your e-mail & I'll send one to you.


----------



## MonoX

I just wanna know, who gives you these invites?and why?
G-Mail rocks


----------



## war17

Gmail gives the invites to members, but it is random. Usually after a few days of registration, you would see an invite box in the lower left corner of your Inbox.


----------



## MonoX

So i might get a few invites??


----------



## war17

You may get some invites, MonoX. But may have to wait a week or longer.


----------



## MonoX

Sounds like fun, if i get i will dish them out here


----------



## BaDaBooM

Hi my name is Kelvin and my e-mail is [email protected]
can you guys hook me up a gmail account. thnx


----------



## war17

Sent invite to BaDaBooM.


----------



## edwinsakay

please give me one invitaion 
[email protected]


----------



## edwinsakay

Hey, my name is edwin, [email protected], can i get gmail permission please,

thanks.


----------



## edwinsakay

hey WAR17 my name is edwin, [email protected], can i get gmail permission please,

thanks.


----------



## MonoX

lol at the 3 posts


----------



## js73

edwinsakay also sent me a pm, and I sent him an invitation. An overkill, I think.


----------



## MonoX

but they say diff. stuff. anywayz, it makes no differance


----------



## war17

js73,

Since I am only got the notice now, I will not send edwinsakay an invite. You already sent one. No use wasting invites.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## youngs3633

Hi War17

Any chance of a GMail invite? Email: [email protected]

Many thanks

Neil


----------



## war17

Invite sent to youngs3633.


----------



## youngs3633

Hi war17

Many thanks for that - much appreciated.

Neil


----------



## amkoolz

sent invittion to [email protected]


----------



## war17

amkoolz said:


> sent invittion to [email protected]


js73 already sent sakayedwin an invite. Why did you send a second?


----------



## zf505

war17, my email box is [email protected], thanks a lot!


----------



## war17

Sent invite to zf505.


----------



## zf505

Thanks war17, I receive your invitation and have signed up a gmail box!


----------



## zf505

War17, could you tell me how to send invitation?


----------



## war17

Gmail gives out invitations randomly. Unusally within a few days of registration, an Invite a Friend box will appear in the lower left corner of your Inbox.


----------



## freedom_pray

js73 said:


> Send me a pm with your full name and e-mail address, and I shall send you an invitation.


 hello everybody,please invite me to subscribe at Gmail, my name sandy at [email protected],thank's alot


----------



## war17

Sent invite freedom_pray.

Edit: Freedom_pray has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## blahdeblah

i have gmail ivites, pm me with your email address and i will send.


----------



## roswellvn

Please invite me, my name is Dang Hoai Nam
Email: [email protected]
Thank you very much


----------



## war17

Sent invite to rosewellvn.

Edit: Rosewellvn has opened an account. Enjoy! 

If anyone else would like a Gmail account, post a message here or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## cherimoya

Can someone send me an invite please, to:

[email protected]

Many thanks.


----------



## mjed0

Please invite me

[email protected]

Thank you very much


----------



## war17

Sent invites to cherimoya and mjed0.

Edit: Cherimoya and mjed0 have opened accounts. Congrats!


----------



## cherimoya

Thanks WAR17. I do appreciate it.


----------



## darkdelta

Would appreciate an invite

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## war17

Sent invite to darkdelta.

Edit: Darkdelta has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## fan_ping_li

Sent me a gmail intvi
My email is [email protected]


----------



## poli_ship

Hey! i would really appreciate it if someone could send me a Gmail invite, my name is polina and my e-mail is [email protected].

thanx :up:


----------



## war17

Sent invites to poli_ship and fan_ping_li.


----------



## patdawg467

hi can someone send me an invite for gmail my email is [email protected]!!!
thanks again,
patrick


----------



## war17

Sent invite to patdawg467.

Edit: Patdawg467 has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## js73

Now that Yahoo account is 1 GB (big enough; not everyone needs 2 GB+ being offered by gmail), gmail attraction is going to be eroded. One does not need to be invited for Yahoo, and though I have been using gmail for over a year now, Yahoo still has many features that I wish Gmail had.


----------



## kimpossible7

please send me an gmail invite to [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to kimpossible7.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, post your email address here or send me an email at galler(AT)gmail.com


----------



## sptheghost

i would love a gmail acct my name i would like if possible is [email protected] my current email address is [email protected] 
thanks you guys r awesome


----------



## war17

sptheghost said:


> i would love a gmail acct my name i would like if possible is [email protected] my current email address is [email protected]
> thanks you guys r awesome


sptheghost,

You have a Gmail account already.


----------



## sptheghost

its not me but can i get [email protected]? sent to [email protected] i have never had a gmail account b4 but have always wanted one so pls get back to me


----------



## war17

Sent invite to sptheghost. You can use any username you when signing up.


----------



## coolcolin5

If someone could send an invite to coolcolin55(AT)yahoo.ca or Theocdvd(AT)hotmail.com I would love you so much!

Thanks so much,

Colin


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent


----------



## Alan18

I still haven't got any invtations to send to people.

When do they come?

Alan


----------



## josdegr

have no idea. but when you do. they will be listed on the lower left side of GMAIL after you sign in.


----------



## sptheghost

war17 said:


> Sent invite to sptheghost. You can use any username you when signing up.


thanks sorry i didn't realize


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Alan18 said:


> I still haven't got any invtations to send to people.
> 
> When do they come?
> 
> Alan


I think it takes about a month for any to come.


----------



## Adam667

Hi Please Can You Invite Me Someone For G Mail at: [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent to Adam


----------



## ihatespam123

*i have over 100 invites, just email me at [email protected]* and i will invite thatemail address.


----------



## aquarius_gen

ihatespam123 said:


> *i have over 100 invites, just email me at [email protected]* and i will invite thatemail address.



*I have send an email to the gmail account. Hope that you could invite me...*


----------



## Cipher

Aloha,

I was wondering if any one could send me a Gmail invite at [email protected]

Mahalo.


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Cipher.

Edit: Cipher has opened an account.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at war171(AT)gmail.com


----------



## anno

please sent me invite for gmail​[email protected]


----------



## war17

anno,

You email address does not work. You invite bounced. Please provide a working email address.


----------



## aurelleus

Hi,

would be great if someone could sent an invitation to [email protected]

Many thanks


----------



## war17

Sent invite to aurelleus.


----------



## Cipher

Thanks for the invite War17.


----------



## aurelleus

Thanks a lot @ War17 :up:


----------



## meligaletiko

Hey my name is Luis and my e-mail adress is [email protected].i appreciate if send me a gmail invitation.Thanks


----------



## war17

Sent invite to meligaletiko.


----------



## Big-K

If you hate spam, why are you posting your email address all over the net?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol I'm so gonna spam him now...


----------



## Foton

i want a gmail account plz, me email is [email protected], or [email protected], ty!


----------



## 00lissauers

ok ReAD THE FRONT PAGE OF TECHGUY.ORG ! or the announcements section of the forums !


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Foton.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## oscar51

FYI: There are currently 296 (give or take a few) harvestable email addresses in this thread. Not a bad deal for a spammer....


----------



## SweetThang74

Hey it'd be great if you could give me a gmail account, my username would be beachbreeze08 and my name is Rae!


----------



## Rockn

LOL....people will never learn


----------



## SweetThang74

People will never learn meaning me? loser! if you are....


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol he meant you because you didn't post your email.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

oscar51 said:


> FYI: There are currently 296 (give or take a few) harvestable email addresses in this thread. Not a bad deal for a spammer....


did you count all of them?


----------



## oscar51

I downloaded the thread, then used a filtering program to find all the lines containing the text 'mailto:' followed by an email address. That procedure gave me a few repeats but also missed those addresses that were camouflaged in some way. That uncertainty is what I meant by 'give or take a few'. If I wanted to be fussy, I would do another iteration and weed out the repeats and find those addresses that were not preceded by a 'mailto:'. But I am not being graded on precision here. The idea was just to give a feel for the magnitude of the exposure.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol well I'm glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Lax22

Hey my name is Kevin and my e-mail is [email protected] and plz send me a g-mail


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Lax22.

Edit: Lax22 has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## wylecoyote42

someone please hook me up, my name is jean & my email is [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to wylecoyote42.

Edit: Wylecoyote42 has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## Uth233

my name is bob, my address is [email protected] are there any invites left?
If so may I please have one?


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Uth233.

Edit: Uth233 has opened an account. Congrats!


----------



## GmAiLpLeAsE

Can i Get An invite Please Thank you my name is Alex and i want a gmail account my email is [email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to GmAiLpLeAsE.

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## Krelian

http://isnoop.net/gmail/ <-Gmail without invitation.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

no you still need an invitation for that site. They just have a big pool of invites from people who send them in and it just automatically sends out the invites when you enter your email. same thing we have going here.


----------



## movva929

Can any one please send me an invitation for Gmail account signup


----------



## Krelian

Ohh! Sorry, I didn't read into it- hah.


----------



## Alan18

movva929 said:


> Can any one please send me an invitation for Gmail account signup


Send your e-mail to me.

Alan


----------



## movva929

Pls mail the invitation to [email protected]


----------



## movva929

[email protected]


----------



## Evil_joe

can i have a G-mail , invite too ?

send it to : [email protected]

K thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent to evil joe


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sent to movva


----------



## Alan18

Jeez, sorry guys, I sent them each one.

Alan


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol well i guess they got 2, lucky them


----------



## Uth233

A thank you to movva 929 for your invitation, but I now have a Gmail account, thanks to War17. Also, this gmail is great & TSG rocks!


----------



## shadowcon

hi , plz send an invitation to

[email protected]


----------



## Alan18

Invite sent to Shadow

Alan


----------



## freeks101

if there are any left, may i please be invited to the gmail beta party. 
My email is

[email protected] . Thank you .


----------



## josdegr

jammysheep said:


> hi all go to https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?
> 
> then under the login box there is a link so you can sign up


  that is for a google ACCOUNT .................not GMAIL


----------



## Alan18

Sent to freek.

Alan


----------



## JPLamb

soz got wrong 1


----------



## jgarymd

Hello,

I would very much appreciate an invite to gmail. My email is [email protected]

Thank You!!!


----------



## josdegr

sent to jgarymd.


----------



## jgarymd

Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## obiakpere

An invitation to sign up in gmail.com awaits whoever is interested, just send your email address to *[email protected]*


----------



## criticalerro

Please Send Me An Gmail Invite


----------



## josdegr

criticalerro said:


> Please Send Me An Gmail Invite


  kind of hard to send one, when one does not know where to send it.


----------



## seattlelaw

Can I get an invite to gmail as well? Thanks.


----------



## war17

Sent invite to seattlelaw.


----------



## jwc197

Many thanks to someone who can send me a gmail invite! I just graduated and my school account is going to be gone within a month.
[email protected]


----------



## Alan18

Sent to JWC197

Alan


----------



## axeladam

I have invites aswell if anyone wants some.....


----------



## criticalerro

send me an invite please king3rrorATyahooDOTcom


----------



## war17

Sent invite to criticalerro.

Edit: Criticalerro has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## criticalerro

criticalerro said:


> XBOX RULES -===- XBOX LIVE DOMINATES -===- GAMERTAG - Critical Err0r


----------



## justinw89

Hey, can someone send me an ivite for the gmail my email is [email protected]
thanks in advance


----------



## war17

Sent invite to justinw89.


----------



## obiakpere

Yes you can. All you need do is send your email address to me so I can send the invite to you. I have limited invites anyway!


----------



## punkonline

Hey, if anyone has any gmail invitations left... well, could i please have one
Name: Liam
email: [email protected]


----------



## Alan18

Invite sent to Punk.

Alan


----------



## loneBoat

Hey, anyone with invites left, please send me one if possible. Mucho appreciated. 

Name: Tim Skoch
Email: [email protected]

(I cannot PM, I'm still a junior user...  )


----------



## airbornflght

Hi, I'm new to the site and I cant PM yet, i was lookin around foundthis site, really awesome. Probably as good as Short-Media. Anywho, I was looking around the threads and found this one. Ive been trying to get gmail for awhile now, so this seems promising. An invite would be very much appreciated!!

Name: Andy
Email: [email protected]

Thx in advance 

~Andy


----------



## war17

Sent invite to loneBoat and airbornflght.

Edit: LoneBoat and airbornflght have opened accounts. Enjoy!


----------



## Autumn_kiss

I would love a gmail address---HATE yahoo, but I really want a web-based addy. 

[email protected]


----------



## airbornflght

thx war17, i got the invite and am very happy with Gmail, its so much better than yahoo or hotmail, more space too


----------



## war17

Sent invite to Autumn_kiss.

Edit: Autumn_kiss has opened an account. Congrats! 

If anyone else wants a Gmail account, please post your email address or email me at galler96(AT)gmail.com


----------



## guilo

I have some invites I can send as well.
send me a PM and I'll send you one as soon as I can.
G


----------



## Ghaleon

same here. pm me you're request and email; i've got 50 invites just sitting there.

EDIT: FYI: It's never a good idea to post your email on a forum, spammers love that stuff. Stick with the PM's.


----------



## Alan18

War, we should stop getting people to post.

They have to PM.

We should get these addresses removed.

Alan


----------



## reyd24cs

won't let me do PM's, can someone email me a gmail account at [email removed]?

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## josdegr

sent to reyd23cs


----------



## war17

Alan18 said:


> War, we should stop getting people to post.
> They have to PM.
> We should get these addresses removed.
> Alan


New users are not allowed to PM by the forum. People who wants invites should learn how to munge their email address, like username(AT)domain.com


----------



## josdegr

Alan18 said:


> War, we should stop getting people to post.
> 
> They have to PM.
> 
> We should get these addresses removed.
> 
> Alan


_*they have been warned before.*_


AcaCandy said:


> People are free to post their email addresses, it just isn't a wise idea, unless you like a lot of spam


----------



## Alan18

If they are only coming to the forum for Gmail then taking off....

If there staying in the forum it's worth the wait.

Alan


----------



## atEileen

http://www.gmailinvitation.com/index.php?

check out this sight for g-mail


----------



## aru2ice88

hi could some one plzzz send me a g mail invitation.plzzzzzzzzzzzz...
my full name is Arunima Singh and id is [email protected]

thanks
love u
aru


----------



## Ratboy

aru2ice88,

Invitation sent. Enjoy.


----------



## methorpe

Hi. I am new to the forum and it won't let me PM yet. I was hoping someone would kindly send me a gmail invite ... [email protected] ... thanks much!


----------



## war17

Sent invite to methorpe.

Edit: methorpe has opened an account. Enjoy!


----------



## hankhill_

Hi, im just wondering what GMail is? and why everybody is wanting it? Hotmail not good enough? 


Im guessing its pretty much an email forwarder, but you can attach larger files, or something similar that hotmail doesnt currently hand out freely. 

Am I right?


----------



## Ghaleon

gmail is an email client that is hosted by google. It is so nice because you get over 2 gigabytes of storage space as opposed to hotmails 100 megabytes (less?). It also has a very efficient interface; let me know if you want an invite (if you haven't picked up, it's invitation only).


----------



## cookdr2

I wanted to get a g mail account... Can you please send me the information and access? [email protected]


----------



## cookdr2

I would love an invite for g mail please!


----------



## two1361

anyone want a gmail account? just send me an email [email protected]

i got all my 50 invites


----------



## DarqueMist

cookdr2 said:


> I wanted to get a g mail account... Can you please send me the information and access? [email protected]


you got one


----------



## $.L.!.C.l{

hey can someone hook me up to gmail please!

[email protected]

much appreciated!!  thanks!


----------



## war17

Sent invite to slick.


----------



## jc1017

Please send me one.

Jonathan Chadwick
[email protected]


----------



## war17

Sent invite to jc1017.

Jc1017 has open an account. Enjoy!


----------



## EAFiedler

This thread has been closed.

Please continue requests or replies for Gmail to this thread:

*GMAIL sign up? (#2)*
http://forums.techguy.org/t393732.html


----------

